#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-14
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<zyga> good morning
<jibel> rbasak, hey, you might be interested by r142 of auto-package-testing. I extended the option -S to support various schemes to fetch source packages, amongst which loading the source package from a local directory.
<rbasak> jibel: oooh, thank you!
<rbasak> jibel: that will also build the source package and test the built package, right?
<jibel> rbasak, right, it should
<rbasak> OK
<SergioMeneses> phillw, around?
<balloons> hmm.. autopilot seems to get confused if my app launches a new window
<balloons> alesage, you about?
<alesage> hi balloons
<balloons> hello.. have you encountered this before? Maybe I should just point you to the test to run
<alesage> balloons, yes please do
<balloons> alesage, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/trunk/view/head:/screenshot/test_screenshot.py
<balloons> that's a little older, but the problem is the same.. after taking the screenshot, the main window is hidden and the "save File" window appears.. this seems to confuse autopilot (or just me :-))
<alesage> balloons, when you say 'confuse' what do you mean?
<balloons> i mean I get BadWindow: <class 'Xlib.error.BadWindow'>: code = 3, resource_id = Xlib.xobject.resource.Resource(0x04e00003), sequence_number = 18, major_opcode = 20, minor_opcode = 0
<balloons> things like that :-(
<alesage> balloons, hmpf
<balloons> this may be a mute point, as if I roll to introspection I won't be using bmaf
<balloons> *bamf
<alesage> balloons, result of this will probably be a bug, willing to fill out?
<balloons> alesage, ofc
<balloons> autopilot run screenshot.test_screenshot.ScreenshotTests.test_whole_screen
<balloons> run that and you should see the same thing
<alesage> balloons, need to context-switch :) , might need your help getting set up with your suite
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> you could simply pull the branch
<balloons> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests
<alesage> ok balloons
<balloons> so I learned bzr doesn't commit whitespace only changes it seems
<alesage> ok balloons I'm able to reproduce this
<balloons> excellent
<alesage> balloons, definitely feels like a bamf thing, thomi will want to have a look--I'm not as familiar with this part of the code
<balloons> ok, anything else you need from me?
<alesage> no balloons :)
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I am now :)
<Noskcaj> is anyone (other than letozaf_) able to work on bug 1087409 while i'm gone? try and get some logs etc. ideally using a slower machine as the problem is more pronounced
<ubot5> bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "*buntu dailys take 3 minutes to get to the next screen if install mp3 is selected." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087409
<balloons> Noskcaj, do you have a log from this?
<balloons> is it still happening?
<balloons> have to rule out network lag
<balloons> or apt weirdness
<Noskcaj> still happening, it's been at least 5 mins in this kubuntu install. the bug seems to affect both with and without an iternet connection
<letozaf_> Noskcaj, maybe I can try to reproduce your bug putting less RAM on my VM, how much RAM do you have ?
<Noskcaj> i will double check if i have time
<balloons> ok, something funny in apt perhaps
<balloons> the logs would tell us
<balloons> get the install log and post
<Noskcaj> letozaf_, 1gb, via testdrive
<letozaf_> Noskcaj, oh! so makes no sense also my VM has 1GB :(
<Noskcaj> balloons, not going to have time, as soon as my family wakes up (its 7am) i have to go
<balloons> I cam test real hw, but tiniest box has 4 gig of ram
<balloons> I could go pull sticks I guess, but I'd prefer to see the log first :-)
<Noskcaj> something broke in kubuntu because of bug 1066225
<ubot5> bug 1066225 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypt home folder needs to be checkbox not radio button" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066225
<SergioMeneses> phillw, solved thanks!
<phillw> SergioMeneses: okies, sorry, mondays are afk days for me. But I do catch up on pings :)
<SergioMeneses> ok :)
<balloons> alesage, thomi ok, so question for you two.. I'd like to package up the tests from the autopilot project we've got going.. what's the best way to do so?
<balloons> my intent for packaging is to have others easily run the tests
<alesage> balloons, excellent idea
<alesage> balloons, what part of the packaging are you needing help with?
<alesage> also note that thomi is out of the office for a couple of days, I believe
<balloons> just wondering what's the best way to package them up
<balloons> I could just go look at autopilot unity I guess
<alesage> balloons, ya I'm actually quite n00bish with packaging, myself
<balloons> alesage, ty.. ok, I'll probably snag a look at unity package
<Noskcaj> should we add to the classroom session a link to this https://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/185-jennifer-cloer/689432-learn-linux-from-the-experts-live-linux-qaa-january-16
<balloons> Noskcaj, add to what exactly?
<Noskcaj> idk, just telling people it's happening. found it on twitter
<Noskcaj>  balloons, are there any testcases for xubuntu that need writing (i could make them autotestcases afterwards)? also, should we have a steam for linux testcase?
<balloons> Noskcaj, we could
<balloons> Noskcaj, xubuntu i would think could use tests for there default apps
<balloons> leafpad, xfce panel stuff.. abiword, gnumeric
<balloons> what else do they use?
<Noskcaj> i'm thinking maybe a transmission testcase first, i use it a fair bit. and it's ubuntu as well
<balloons> perfect
<Noskcaj> a quick list: catfish, galculator, gnome mplayer (i think, i installed then partly uninstalled lubuntu-desktop
<balloons> Noskcaj, ok, should put those suggestions down
<balloons> then ping the list and see who all is interested
<Noskcaj> ok, i have to leave in ~1 hour so i will do that stuff while i'm in brisbane
<balloons> sounds good!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-15
<Noskcaj> how do i download files in a autopilot testcase?
<balloons> Noskcaj, they're not up yet.. I'm working on packaging them
<Noskcaj> balloons: i mean download a file that is used in the testcase.
<balloons> ahh
<Noskcaj> it could be part of the testsuite download if that makes things easier
<balloons> you can use urllib2
<balloons> have the test download the file
<balloons> or, package it in with the test and reference it
<balloons> probably best to keep it local if possible / makes sense
<Noskcaj> ok, all it's just a .torrent file for the transmition testcase
<Noskcaj> another option is just call Wget though the testcase
<balloons> Noskcaj, urllib2 is more python like
<Noskcaj> ok, i will lok into it once i get the manual version of the testcase made.
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<smartboyhw> phillw, ping me when you wake up
<cprofitt> names
<cprofitt> hello all
<jibel> pitti, I modified jhbuild/jenkins integration script so jenkins reports a red dot when there is a build failure, a yellow dot when make check failed and green on success
<jibel> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/job/jhbuild-amd64-gvfs/ for example
<pitti> oh, awesome
<pitti> that's really useful, merci!
<jibel> I'll rebuild the whole stack
<pitti> I'm having fun throwing patches towards the gstreamer author to fix those failures
<pitti> jibel: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/job/jhbuild-amd64-gnome-settings-daemon/40/artifact/gnome-settings-daemon.log -> seems we need to tell our jhbuild to stop using the wacom system package; I'll look into the current charm
<jibel> pitti, yes, should be fixed in next build
<pitti> jibel: oh, you already did? sweet!
<jibel> pitti, pure coincidence :)
<pitti> jibel: you didn't fix that in the charm, though?
<jibel> pitti, no, I fixed it directly in the test env.
<pitti> hm, the only skip we have is libgphoto2
<pitti> I wonder why it wasn't built in the first place
<pitti> jibel: I'm looking into the glib failure now
<pitti> jibel: would it be possible for you to add my ssh key to the cloud instance that runs the production builds?
<pitti> faster than replicating the whole thing
<pitti> or should I rather replicate it?
<jibel> pitti, it's running in the QA lab
<pitti> ah, we are not actually using the charm, right
<jibel> pitti, no, not for production, last time I lost my instance, I redeployed everything in an lxc container
<pitti> jibel: which QA host runs the jhbuild stuff?
<om26er> charles, Hi!
<om26er> charles, We in the Ubuntu BugSquad are planning to do a bug triage day for Transmission this thursday, Do you still care about transmission ?
<om26er> i.e are you still maintaining  ?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, around?
<SergioMeneses> or phillw,
<balloons> sure
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I have a question about testcases
<balloons> go for it
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I have this one http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/34387/testcases/1300/results
<SergioMeneses> I have all steps but the problem is when I start ubuntu I cant see the wallpaper and my mouse
<SergioMeneses> I have seen this and it is a bug but I dont know if submit the result as passed or failed
<SergioMeneses> what do you say?
 * balloons looks
<SergioMeneses> you can see the bugs here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080437
<balloons> sounds like a 'passed' since the install worked, but with a bug, since upon booting there is an issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1080437 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "no background during the 13.04 daily install" [High,Confirmed]
<balloons> ahh yes
<SergioMeneses> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1080674
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1080674 in cairo "[QEMU] Corrupted desktop screen for raring desktop installation in QEMU guest (Cirrus graphics). Affects KVM but not VBox." [Medium,Confirmed]
<balloons> so then mark passed, and put that bug number in
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ok
<SergioMeneses> balloons, look http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/34387/testcases/1300/results
<balloons> good stuff
<SergioMeneses> balloons, thanks a lot!
<balloons> yw.. glad it made sense to you :-)
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> btw balloons are you ready for your session?
<balloons> something like that yea :-)
<SergioMeneses> great!
<dkessel> cprofitt, good evening. have you tried submitting friendly results lately?
<psivaa> bdmurray: there has been a couple of more instances of the failure caused by bug 1096022 during the daily upgrade testing
<ubot5> bug 1096022 in update-manager (Ubuntu) ""E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks" during licid->precise universe upgrade of amd64" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096022
<cprofitt> dkessel: not recently... I can try later tonight
<dkessel> cprofitt, no need to. i will try it myself then ;) just wanted to know before my try, if possible
<cprofitt> cool... let me know if it goes well
<dkessel> if it works i will submit results on both 12.04 and 12.10 on all machines i have at home :)
<zyga> https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/checkbox/test-parameters/+merge/143376
<zyga> I could use reviews on this merge request
<dkessel> what information would i best append for a bug "checkbox does not detect bluetooth devices"?
<balloons> 5 mins till the intro to QA session begins in #ubuntu-classroom :-0
<SergioMeneses> balloons, good luck!
 * dkessel takes a seat in #ubuntu-classroom ;)
<TheLordOfTime> QA classroom session begins in 3 minutes.  -)
<TheLordOfTime> session beginning :)
<dkessel> thomi: nice job with the dependency visualisation!
<dkessel> roadmr: do you think a bug like "checkbox does not discover bluetooth device" would be a duplicate? i can't find a dupe, but I want to ask before filing a bug...
<roadmr> dkessel: hm, let me have a quick look
<roadmr> dkessel: I find nothing relevant, it's OK if you file a bug, ubuntu-bug works fine with checkbox
<roadmr> dkessel: so you have a bluetooth controller, but checkbox is not showing you bluetooth tests?
<roadmr> dkessel: if you want to file a bug, I'd appreciate if you could run
<roadmr> /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/udev_resource >/tmp/udev_resource.txt
<roadmr> and then append that file. I'm going to ask for it at some point anyway :)
<dkessel> roadmr: yes, i tried running checkbox from the current precise iso. the bluetooth controller shows up in the top panel, but checkbox won't show such tests.
<dkessel> roadmr: thanks, will do that
<roadmr> dkessel: strange :) well, with the udev_resource output we can figure it out I hope
<roadmr> dkessel: the bluetooth tests depend on having a device with category: BLUETOOTH in udev_resource output, you can even check yourself if you do have such a device
<roadmr> dkessel: if not, we'd have to look at udevadm raw output, but let's not get ahead of ourselves
 * dkessel waits for apport to collect data
<roadmr> dkessel: please point me to the bug once it's filed :) launchpad can take a while to notify me
<dkessel> roadmr: lol... i guess i was wrong. false alarm. that netbook doesn't have a bluetooth controller. so i guess the real bug is that the bluetooth icon is displayed in the tray icon area... meh
<roadmr> dkessel: hehe :)
<dkessel> sorry for the confusion :)
<roadmr> dkessel: no worries, always glad to be of help
<dkessel> any idea what populates the indicator area?
<roadmr> dkessel: nope, sorry :/ I see a bluetooth-applet but I'm not sure under which circumnstances it runs
<dkessel> i'll see if #ubuntu-devel knows about it
<letozaf_> Hi everyone!
<dkessel> hey
<balloons> howdy!
<letozaf_> Has anyone tried the "Install (erase and re-install) test"  ? because I'm running it again as yesterday after second reboot I got only a black screen
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I believe had that issue this morning
<letozaf_> I'm trying to find out if it happens again
<letozaf_> balloons, on the same test ?
<balloons> mmm.. let me see
<SergioMeneses> balloons, letozaf_ \o
<balloons> my screen is cluttered
<SergioMeneses> I have not wallpaper
<SergioMeneses> but the system works fine
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses, I couln't log on, but I will see what happens
<letozaf_> re-running the test
<letozaf_> did you test the Ubuntu Desktop amd64 ISO?
<SergioMeneses> letozaf_, yes I did
<SergioMeneses> letozaf_, I did two test on virtuabox and testdrive
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses,  oh!, se lets see what happens, I am still running it for the second time also I ran the tests on Virtualbox
<SergioMeneses> letozaf_, I did the pulseaudio tests with the dayli-sio http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/251/builds/34454/testcases/1336/results
<SergioMeneses> letozaf_, if you need something, please let me know
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses, ok, when I have finished re-running the test I will let you know, thanks
<SergioMeneses> btw balloons have we more thing to do on http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/ ?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, hmm.. we shouod really archive those results
<balloons> the old one
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect
<SergioMeneses> and how?
<balloons> refresh the page :-
<balloons> I left the last final iso test as release
<balloons> as well as the raring one we did
<balloons> anything else?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect
<SergioMeneses> balloons, we have not more testcases or something only for laptops?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, we can certainly create more
<balloons> my thoughts on that are to continue moving forward on the hw db stuff
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sounds good for me! do you know where is Sergio?
<balloons> he's typically not able to be on IRC
<balloons> letozaf_, do you ever speak with Sergio?
<SergioMeneses> I see
<SergioMeneses> SergioZancheta
<letozaf_> balloons, well not often
<letozaf_> I mean we came to UDS together but before we met only like 3 or 4 times in person
<letozaf_> I hear him by mail
<letozaf_> but it's not a problem to contact him
<SergioMeneses> letozaf_, did you go to uds?
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses, yes
<SergioMeneses> letozaf_, I went too
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses, nooo!! probably we even met and don't know
<letozaf_> lol
<SergioMeneses> o0
<letozaf_> balloons, if you need me to contact Sergio Zanchetta I will try also with google talk, last time he contacted me on google talk
<balloons> letozaf_, ty
<SergioMeneses> letozaf_, I think we can meet someday by gtalk
<letozaf_> balloons, sure
<SergioMeneses> all we work with laptops so we can talk about our own project
<letozaf_> balloons, but didn't Sergio Z. get in contact with you yet, he told me he would
<balloons> umm.. we spoke briefly at one point
<balloons> I'm trying to remember
<balloons> my brain is drained today
<balloons> let me put something on the list here
<balloons> let's see..
<balloons> ohh yes, Carla you and Sergio responded saying you would do a laptop testing session right?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, letozaf_ I remember he answered email about the classroom sessions, no more
<balloons> so let's get that settled
<balloons> then, yes, he should participate in the discussionson the list about the hw db
<balloons> imho
<letozaf_> balloons, yes I agree
<SergioMeneses> perfect
<letozaf_> balloons, when ?
<bdmurray> psivaa: I'll bring it up in tomorrow's meeting
<balloons> sorry missed that
<balloons> what do you mean when? I owe the thread a response :-
<letozaf_> balloons, maybe I misunderstood, I understood you wanted us to meet on gtalk
<letozaf_> so I asked when
<balloons> ahh
<letozaf_> so maybe I could get Sergio top
<balloons> we certainly can.. we could do a hangout if needed
<letozaf_> sorry too non top
<balloons> but I just want him invovled in the discussions
<balloons> so its more than just me :)
<letozaf_> yea right! :)
<balloons> lol
<letozaf_> :)
<letozaf_> balloons, now I saw that you asked me about the laptop testing session, didn't Sergio Z. contact you about that yet ?
<balloons> nothing more
<letozaf_> balloons, I will contact him and see what's up!
<letozaf_> maye he's busy :)
<balloons> kk
<balloons> thanks letozaf_ !
<letozaf_> :)
<letozaf_> balloons, by the way the test I re-ran the reinstall one, now it worked perfecty :(
<SergioMeneses> letozaf_, told you
 * SergioMeneses runs
<balloons> nice
<letozaf_> :( not really
<SergioMeneses> balloons, nice session! congrats
<letozaf_> I hate it when I cannot reproduce a bug
<balloons> me too
<letozaf_> oh! well I will just keep an eye on it
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses, :) you win!
<SergioMeneses> btw there will a bug day soon
<letozaf_> when ?
<SergioMeneses> letozaf_, http://om26er.wordpress.com/2013/01/16/announcing-the-next-ubuntu-bug-day-thursday-17-jan/
<SergioMeneses> soryy I was attending a loco-council meeting
<balloons> bug hug!
<letozaf_> wow sounds good
<letozaf_> but I think I need to stick with one thing at a time
<letozaf_> and now I'm on autopilot :)
<letozaf_> I'd like to, but unfortunately we have only 24 hours in a day :(
<balloons> :-)
<SergioMeneses> letozaf_, sure! Im reading about autopilot too, I expect to work with it soon
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses, great! It's real fun :)
<SergioMeneses> yeah! I did a video about it
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses, yes I saw part of it, maybe I should take time to watch it all, but I think it's nice, good job!
<SergioMeneses> letozaf_, you can do other, if you wan to
<SergioMeneses> *want
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses, do you mean other tests in autopilot or other videos?
<SergioMeneses> letozaf_, videos
<SergioMeneses> do you speak only English?
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses, no I'm Italian so I speak Italian
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses, but I'm not good in making videos, or better, I prefer to test than to do videos
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses, I have more fun in testing and doing autopilot tests
<SergioMeneses> letozaf_, sure :)
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses, I think you do a good job in doing videos :)
<SergioMeneses> letozaf_, it is the only one
<SergioMeneses> xD
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses, the important thing is having fun when you do a thing
<SergioMeneses> that's really true
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses, yep!
<letozaf_> well I'm going to bed now, it's late and tomorrow I have to get up early
<letozaf_> good night everyone :D
<SergioMeneses> sure
<SergioMeneses> letozaf_, good night!
<SergioMeneses> I see you soon
<letozaf_> SergioMeneses, good nigh, see you!
<zyga> can someone say my nick please?
<SergioMeneses> zyga,
<phillw> xnox: are you about?
<phillw> xnox: assuming you read scrollback... whilst somewhat less than polite, there is an update to bug 1086974 give me a ping if there is any further testing you require.
<ubot5> bug 1086974 in libguestfs (Ubuntu Quantal) "libguestfs: error: cannot find any suitable libguestfs supermin" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086974
<zyga> SergioMeneses: thanks, I think it worked
<SergioMeneses> zyga, dont orry
<SergioMeneses> worry
<xnox> phillw: yeah I got emails about it. I thought I uploaded it a while ago. I'll check and chase it up. Thanks for pinging.
<phillw> xnox: good man! I have a classroom session scheduled https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom#Section_3 and it would be great if it were fix / won't fix before I commit a date.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-16
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> jibel: hm, when I try to manually restart a jhbuild jenkins job, it is immediately "done" with a copy of the last log
<pitti> jibel: it doesn't actually try to build it (I fixed the problem on rabisu, it does work now for gnome-terminal)
<jibel> pitti, good morning
<pitti> jibel: bonjour Monsieur, ça va?
<jibel> pitti, very well, thank you, und selbst?
<pitti> jibel: sehr gut, danke!
<jibel> pitti, right, it's a bit special, jenkins doesn't drive the tests, but just display the results
<pitti> jibel: is there a way to run a test manually that jenkins will pick up? I just did jhbuild buildone --check gnome-terminal
<jibel> pitti, to restart a test you must change the checksum on the test host in ~/jhbuild-data/jhbuild.modules
<jibel> just remove a character for example
<pitti> aah, then the next cron run will pick it up?
<jibel> pitti, yes
<pitti> ah, seems it re-ran it now anyway
<jibel> the problem I had is that you cannot have several jhbuild running in parallel
<pitti> but good to know for the future
<pitti> jibel: for modules that depend on each other? I often run stuff in parallel just fine
<jibel> there was something with a locking of the package database
<pitti> ah, I use "buildone" in parallel, not "build"; that might be it
<jibel> pitti, I used build for the automated runs because it supports the option -C to force a checkout and autogen on failure
<jibel> I think I could add it to buildone too
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> ok, I think I defeated the glib tests now
<pitti> I just install xterm; we really want to test the Terminal=true code paths, but xterm is sufficient
<pitti> trying the "force rebuild" trick now with glib
<pitti> jibel: I guess we need an RT to remove the broken "jhbuild-amd64-gnome-doc-utils" job from public jenkins, right? I'll file one
<jibel> pitti, right, we do
<pitti> jibel: ok, sent
<jibel> pitti, I restarted gnome-control-center, it failed because .gitmodules was corrupted (unresolved conflict)
<pitti> jibel: right, someone pointed out that our setup might have some problem with nested git modules
<pitti> but they work for gstreamer, so probalby just a corrupted checkout indeed
<pitti> thanks
<jibel> pitti, it does, I rewrite urls in gitmodules on the fly to use git over http instead of native git and it sometimes break
<pitti> jibel: ah, because of our proxy?
<psivaa> bdmurray: thanks
<jibel> pitti, yes, I hope I won't have to continue this gym in a close future
<pitti> http://10.98.0.1:8080/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/job/jhbuild-amd64-glib/
<pitti> jibel: ^ \o/ il est vert à nouveau
<pitti> I also prodded Tim about applying the gst-plugins-* fixes
<jibel> pitti, awesome
<jibel> I'm still on gnome-control-center
<zyga> hey, can I get a quick ack on https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/checkbox/fixes/+merge/143477
 * zyga really wants certification people to work hewre
<zyga> seeking code reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/checkbox/test-cwd/+merge/143482
<pitti> jibel: looking at gtk+ now
<zyga> I've updated the integration tests branch
<zyga> it now has far less commits than before
<zyga> I removed some of the early mistakes
<zyga> and code that I dind't know existed in the standard library
<zyga> https://github.com/zyga/checkbox/compare/master...integration-tests
<zyga> this is how integration test patch looks like now
<zyga> it's still pretty big because TestCaseWithParameters patch has not landed to master so it's still here
<zyga> spineau, brendand, ara: ^^
<zyga> I would like to propose it to master now, unless there are any objections
<jibel> pitti, several autopkgtest failed with a unicode error on amd64
<jibel> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-gobject-introspection/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/25/console for example
<jibel> it seems to be an error message that adt-run is trying to decode
<pitti> indeed, so the test fails, and then that autopkgtest bug runs into a bug in the failure reporting; great
 * zyga cannot wait to get this plainbox release into autopkgtests
<jibel> pitti, unicode quotes
<pitti> jibel: so this should probably .encode('UTF-8') the two arguments?
<jibel> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/job/raring-adt-gobject-introspection/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/25/artifact/results/dsc0t-build-stderr
<pitti> (not sure what 'result' is, whether it's just "PASS" or so and thus doesn't need encoding)
<pitti> jibel: ooh -- that would be with the new glib?
<pitti> jibel: that's indeed a valid point, we want to update those I think
<jibel> pitti, right and adt-run failure is just a side effect
<jibel> pitti, you know how much I like adt-run code, I'll look into this
<jibel> (adt side that is)
<pitti> oh, that affects a whole bunch of stuff
<pitti> jibel: I'll get to it
<pitti> while this git bisect is running for figuring out the GTK regression
<zyga> brendand: thanks for the review
<jibel> pitti,  gnome-control-center ist grün zurück
<pitti> \o/
<jibel> now geocode-glib which should be trivial, then my beloved WebKit <3
<pitti> go, jibel, go!
<pitti> jibel: libgdata fix uploaded, going to gconf, gdk-pixbuf now, and then g-i
<pitti> jibel: FYI, the GTK failure is real, I filed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=691842 for it
<ubot5> Gnome bug 691842 in GtkTreeView "/TreeView/scrolling/specific/bug-111500 fails since "Kill gtk_tree_view_size_request" commit" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> jibel: btw, "g-c-c ist wieder grün" :)
<jibel> pitti, ah thanks, I was not sure :)
 * zyga-afk really would love some reviews of https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/checkbox/test-parameters/+merge/143376
<jibel> pitti, I filed bug 1100283 but couldn't find way to reproduce
<ubot5> bug 1100283 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "adt-run failed with "UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xe2 in position 46" when stderr contains non-ascii charaters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1100283
 * zyga needs reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/checkbox/test-job-origin/+merge/143508
<jibel> aha, found a reproducer
<pitti> argh, poppler too, fixing
<pitti> yay, the gobject-introspection autopkgtest discovered another upstream regression
<sk8r> does anyone know if there is a tester for the ubuntu phone os for a htc one s? cause i would be ok with being that guinea pig.
<balloons> sk8r, atm there are no images for the htc one s
<balloons> the only confirmed image is for the galaxy nexus, and it's not YET out :-) a few weeks and it should appear
<sk8r> but it should not take long to make it to other handsets, correct?
<balloons> that said, glad your interested, and there might be options for helping test without having a galaxy nexus
<sk8r> like i said i have a one s and would love to put it on there.
<dkessel> good evening. hm, what was the workaround for "testdrive gets stuck at 'configuring virtual machine'" again?
<dkessel> nevermind, i'll just use virtualbox directly
<dkessel> i need someone to confirm bug 1100006 . help? :)
<ubot5> bug 1100006 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-collect complains about missing launchpadlib, but does not tell what to install" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1100006
<balloons> dkessel, indeed
<balloons> martin gave the proper response
<balloons> should be straighforward
<dkessel> balloons: yeah, i forgot the release. i should have known better. so you're trying?
<balloons> well, lol
<balloons> I'd have to uninstall pyhon-apport
<dkessel> :D
<dkessel> testdrive?
<dkessel> well i guess pitti will confirm this himself tomorrow anyway
<balloons> apport-collect
<balloons> You need to run 'sudo apt-get install python-apport' for apport-collect to work.
<dkessel> wt....
 * dkessel scratches head
<dkessel> maybe it doesn't even get that far in a clean live environment?
<balloons> yes.. to be fair, I already had the package
<balloons> and simply removed it
<dkessel> cprofitt, did you manage to "make uf" (friendly)? i tried and failed, but i can't find the problem
<dkessel> (see my mail if you read this later)
<letozaf_> Hey dkessel
<dkessel> hey letozaf_
<letozaf_> howzit ?
<dkessel> well, fine :) i have been filing bugs and confirming some the last evenings... :)
<dkessel> are you still working on autopilot tests?
<robotfuel> not at the moment, but I can answer questions if you have any
<thomi> dkessel: well, I'm working ona utopilot itself, rather than tests at the moment, why, what's up?
<letozaf_> well I had a kind of a break :)
<thomi> oh wait
<thomi> sorry, I got confused
<dkessel> thomi :)
<thomi> thought that was for me. Going to get more coffee,
<letozaf_> dkessel, I ran some tests on ARM
<letozaf_> dkessel, but I will get back to it soon
<robotfuel> I was in the wrong window sorry.
<letozaf_> thomi, hi
<dkessel> letozaf_, what ARM device do you have?
<letozaf_> dkessel, a Panda Board
<dkessel> thomi, i promise to get back to writing autopilot tests too :)
<letozaf_> dkessel, have you done something interesting on autopilot ?
<dkessel> letozaf_, nah. i started with the file-roller test and got stuck somewhere when trying to select an entry in a combobox and then paused...
<dkessel> and currently cprofitt, me and maybe some other guys are trying to get 'ubuntu friendly' to run on our machines
<letozaf_> dkessel, well when go get going, then you cannot stop :-D
<letozaf_> I mean with autopilot
<dkessel> yes, bad me...
<letozaf_> dkessel, no! I also get stuck, like now, but I'm confident things will get fixed
<dkessel> letozaf_, sure. we got thomi, after all :)
<letozaf_> dkessel, yeah! thats true! :)
<thomi> O.0
<thomi> ^-- that's my "strong coffee" face, BTW
<letozaf_> thomi, :-D
 * balloons <3's packaging
<dkessel> balloons, trying to package the autopilot tests?
<balloons> yes.. I have such troubles getting the initial packages going on things
<balloons> I always seem to fall down somewhere on getting it to be what I want
<dkessel> yay, i'm the 200th member of the ubuntu quality team on lp - what is my prize? ;)
<letozaf_> dkessel, lol a new autopilot test to hack on ?
<thomi> balloons: you need a hand with the packaging? I managed to get the unity tests packaged OK
<dkessel> letozaf_, i better finish the last one first...
<letozaf_> dkessel, :-D
 * dkessel watches the cat watch tv
<dkessel> meta-watching...
<balloons> thomi, sure thing if you wish
<thomi> balloons: which branch?
<balloons> there's a breakdown in understanding.. or a lack of memory for me
<balloons> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests
<balloons> i'd like to get that into a nice magical package for this ppa
<balloons> ppa:ubuntu-testcase/autopilot-tests
<thomi> balloons: OK - seems you're missing a setup.py file
 * thomi hacks one up quickly
<thomi> .... almost done
<balloons> yay!
<thomi> balloons: ok, one last issue - we need a top-level package name... right now they're being installed to 'terminal', 'nautilus' etc, which is likely to cause conflicts
<thomi> what should we use?
<balloons> yes.. I had attempted to call it ubuntu-autopilot-tests
<thomi> balloons: can't use '-' in a python module
<balloons> generically the same as the project, hah
<thomi> you can have '_' though :)
<balloons> yes.. and I don't like '_'
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> hmm
<dkessel> that sounds well known to me :)
<balloons> any name suggestions
<balloons> I don't really care.. keeping it simple would be nice
<balloons> but basically yes, ubuntu_autopilot_tests
<thomi> ok
<thomi> ok, I think this is done... just doing a test build
<balloons> dkessel, oww, #200 eh?  i missed that early
<balloons> here, let me get you a prize...
 * balloons prepares an amazing surprise for dkessel 
 * balloons rummages around on desk
 * dkessel closes eyes
<thomi> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/packaging-fixes/+merge/143597
<thomi> balloons: diff is still updating, but it works for me
<balloons> take my personal balloon
<balloons>         ,~-.
<balloons>          (  ' )-.          ,~'`-.
<balloons>       ,~' `  ' ) )       _(   _) )
<balloons>      ( ( .--.===.--.    (  `    ' )
<balloons>       `.%%.;::|888.#`.   `-'`~~=~'
<balloons>       /%%/::::|8888\##\
<balloons>      |%%/:::::|88888\##|
<balloons>      |%%|:::::|88888|##|.,-.
<balloons>      \%%|:::::|88888|##/    )_
<balloons>       \%\:::::|88888/#/ ( `'  )
<balloons>        \%\::::|8888/#/(  ,  -'`-.
<balloons>    ,~-. `%\:::|888/#'(  (     ') )
<balloons>   (  ) )_ `\__|__/'   `~-~=--~~='
<balloons>  ( ` ')  ) [VVVVV]
<balloons> (_(_.~~~'   \|_|/
<balloons>             [XXX]
<balloons>             `"""'
<balloons> ok, let me have a quick look and merge
<dkessel> wow, soo nice :D
<zyga> balloons: classy
<zyga> is there anyone that wants to have a look at some python test code?
<thomi> balloons: you may want to tweak the values in setup.py
<thomi> for example, the license
<thomi> I just copied & adapted the unity autopilot test one :)
<balloons> yes of course :-)
<balloons> after I look, I reserve the right to ask questions
<thomi> balloons: sure :)
<thomi> I reserve the right to say "I don't know"
<thomi> I'm really not a packaging expert, I've just packaged a few python modules before
<letozaf_> zyga, what python test code ? I mean what for?
<zyga> letozaf_: literally for unit testing
<zyga> https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/checkbox/test-parameters/+merge/143376
<balloons> hmm ok, so you added python2 switch, makes sense
<thomi> balloons: possibly you don't need that... since there's only a setup.py file
<balloons> still I like the explicitness
<thomi> if you have (for example) a 'Makefile' in the root dir then you need to tell dh which buildsystem to use
<letozaf_> zyga, would like to help but maybe someone more expert than me should do this, I just started with python :(
<thomi> exactly, explicit is good
<balloons> ohh shoot
<balloons> no key for ubuntu quality team
<balloons> hm..
<balloons> I had myself as maintainer, but I didn't want it to be owned by me
<thomi> hehe
<balloons> so I guess I have to be maintainer?
<thomi> I'm not really sure about that part - fginther would know more
<balloons> yea.. that doesn't seem right.. but it would solve the issue
<letozaf_> bye guys I'm going to bed, goodnight everyone :)
<balloons> night..
<balloons> ty letozaf_
<balloons> sorry for the troubles with evince
<letozaf_> balloons, night
<dkessel> night letozaf_
<letozaf_> dkessel, night
<letozaf_> balloons, no problem!!!
<dkessel> good idea, i'm going too - same time zone :)
<balloons> hehe!
<balloons> night
 * dkessel takes the giant balloon into his dreams
<fginther> balloons, what's the problem? who to set to maintainer?
<balloons> fginther, hello :-)
<balloons> I asked around, apparently I can use my own key via the -k switch
<balloons> and set the maintainer as the team
<fginther> balloons, glad you found the answer
<balloons> I'm not out of the woods yet, but.. yes
<Noskcaj> good morning everyone
<phillw> hiyas Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hello phillw
<Noskcaj> so i missed the first classroom session?
<Noskcaj> balloons, for the autopilot tests, how can we make autopilot aware of what programs you have installed and what DE you are using?
<balloons> Noskcaj, yes.. we had 2 yesterday
<balloons> lol
<balloons> I don't know what day that was for you
<balloons> 2 days ago?
<Noskcaj> yeah
<balloons> Noskcaj, umm.. it's possible, but presumably someone is running the test
<balloons> it will just fail if you don't have the stuff installed
<balloons> we have no fancy runners in place yet for this
<Noskcaj> ok, i am making the manual version of the transmission testcase at the moment
<Noskcaj> balloons, where are the logs for the classroom session?
<balloons> sorry distracted
<balloons> I have the autopilot stuff to put up
<balloons> the classroom folks know
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/15/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> drat, balloons JUST beat me to it :P
<Noskcaj> thanks
<Noskcaj> lol
<phillw> as there are now simple work-arounds to the KVM bugs, I have scheduled https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom#Section_3 up for KVM and VBox.
<phillw> I'll let the classroom people know.
<phillw> Noskcaj: do people need to have testdrive already installed for your session?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-17
<Noskcaj> in phillw's classroom session why did he teach about the "li" format? hadn't we swapped to "dd, dt, dl"?
<pitti> Good morning
<zyga> pitti: hey, how are you :-)
<pitti> hey zyga; quite fine, thanks! how about yourself?
<zyga> pitti: waking up in the morning always feels good :)
<zyga> pitti: we're all doing fine :)
<pitti> yeah, one gets a lot done before the crowd arrives and starts IRC pings :)
<zyga> pitti: irc is fine in comparison, this is the hangout day, mid iteration analysis and so on, it's impossible to work on something during that kind of meeting
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> salut jibel
<jibel> bonjour dholbach
<pitti> bonjour dholbach
<dholbach> salut pitti
<dholbach> comment ça va mes amis?
<pitti> nous sommes très bien!
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> bonjour pitti
<jibel> pitti, "nous allons très bien !" :)
<pitti> argh, indeed
<jibel> pitti, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/ red is gone \o/
<pitti> WOW!
<pitti> jibel: you rock!
<pitti> jibel: that's even worth a planet blog post or g+ at least
<pitti> (and I'll so share that)
<jibel> pitti, indeed, I'm submitting a patch for gupnp-igd and will do that
<zyga> https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/checkbox/integration-tests/+merge/143661
<xnox> Any objections at upgrading lp:ubuntu-qa-tools to 2a bzr format?
<jibel> xnox, no objection
<jibel> xnox, you should ask the security team too, they maintain vm-tools in this project
<xnox> yeah =/
<cking> plars, ping
<plars> cking: I'm about to move rooms, but pong
<cking> plars, I've looked at the power measurement tests, and I was wondering if it's possible for you to get me all the sample.log files that these tests generate so I can analyse the raw data
<plars> cking: I saw the email, just haven't had a chance to respond yet. Yes, we can update the job to have it grab the sample.log, do you happen to remember where it drops it? Unfortunately the system used is reinstalled each time, so I don't have and easy way to get it right now
<plars> but that way will have it next time it rns
<plars> *runs
<cking> hrm, I can't say at the mo, I'm about to head out of the office in London. I will figure it out and get back to you
<cking> it was ~7 months ago since I last looked at the code, so I can't recall off the top of my head
<plars> np
<cking> plars, i'm kind of not an autotest expert, so I'm not sure where it dumps the output, but I suspect it should appear in the directory created where the tests are run
<plars> cking: I just responded and included brad/steve in case they happen to know, otherwise I'll just try it manually and see where the tests go, but I'm traveling right now and might be quicker if someone just "knows" :)
<cking> plars, ok - thanks!
<plars> cking: thanks for the heads up about that log file though, that is *certainly* something tha needs to be gathered in every run
<cking> indeed, it would be useful :-)
<balloons> ouch.. autopilot launch firefox "Error: Only dynamically linked binaries are supported at the moment."
<thomi> balloons: /usr/bin/firefox is a bash script
<thomi> balloons: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox OTOH...
<balloons> thomi, yes your correct
<balloons> it was more that it couldn't handle statically linked stuff.. but not many things are ;-)
<balloons> although, heh, Error: Could not determine introspection type to use for application '/usr/lib/firefox/firefox'.
<letozaf_> Hi balloons
<balloons> howdy
<letozaf_> I tried the evince test
<letozaf_> I only got one failure
<letozaf_> do you want the output ?
<letozaf_> balloons, I'me fine and you ?
<balloons> letozaf_, what was the failure
<letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1542440
<balloons> I'm a bit off today tbh ;-|
<balloons> ohh.. you can fix that error eh?
<letozaf_> balloons, sure I will try :)
<balloons> looks like just need to compare the short filename, not the full directory+filename
<letozaf_> balloons, thanks, I fixed it :)
<balloons> good work..
<balloons> so I updated the trello board
<letozaf_> balloons, yep I saw the emails
<letozaf_> notification emails
<balloons> I added your 'face' to the ones you were working on :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, :) thanks
<letozaf_> balloons, :")
<letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/evince-fix/+merge/143760
<balloons> k, i'll merge in a bit
<balloons> hmm thomi, I'm going through trying to launch some random apps and getting some errors, or app crashes.. I'll try and consolidate the results and then ping you and see if any bugs need to be filed
<balloons> sorry, context.. using autopilot launch
<dkessel> do any of you have graphics flickering in the dash with the current packages?
<balloons> dkessel, no.. what graphics/drivers?
<balloons> though, I do need to restart to see the new xserver stuff
<dkessel> intel... checking which
<dkessel> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<dkessel> one of my netbooks
<balloons> ohh.. nvm, it's pixbuf libs
<balloons> anyways, I'm on amd, open drivers
<letozaf_> dkessel, I have a notebook with intel graphics card
<letozaf_> dkessel, but no flickering
<letozaf_> dkessel, driver: i915
<dkessel> balloons, have you ever forwarded a kernel driver issue upstream? not talking about the graphics ;) but about about a bluetooth bug if filed yesterday...
<balloons> dkessel, yes.. although it was not me who did so.. we worked through the kernel team
<dkessel> specifically, i wonder if it would be alright to link from the mail to the mailing list to the launchpad bug...
<balloons> if you file a good bug and sub me, I can help make sure it gets reviewed.. but those guys are good about following up on bugs
<balloons> dkessel, what do you mean about linking?
<balloons> you lost me there
<dkessel> i have filed bug 1100004 yesterday
<ubot5> bug 1100004 in linux (Ubuntu) "compal-laptop reports bluetooth device, even if there is none" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1100004
<dkessel> ...and been through a session of "run the mainline kernel" :)
<balloons> ah yes, it takes some fun stuff to triage down kernel bugs
 * balloons reads
<dkessel> so... i understood the stuff on the wiki page
<balloons> ahh.. yes, keep going
<balloons> looks good thus far
<balloons> once fixed upstream, the kernel team will pull something for you to test
<dkessel> but if i send a mail to the maintainer mailing list, do i send a reference to the launchpad page in the mail? i don't want to include all the BIOS files and stuff again....
<balloons> yes, you can reference the bug report you filed
<balloons> they may ask you to do some other things, but hopefully not
<balloons> there biggest beef is making sure you tried on a vanilla upstream kernel
<balloons> they don't like distro-level bugs
<balloons> for obvious reasons :-)
<dkessel> yeah, i did and i will show them uname -a :)
<dkessel> ok, i will work on that mail on sunday then, i guess.
<dkessel> hm. probably a bad time to ask in #u-devel about the graphics flickering...
<dkessel> letozaf_, you're so silent. i bet you're working on autopilot tests again ;)
<letozaf_> dkessel, yep :)
<letozaf_> dkessel, just trying to figure out the new things balloons did
<letozaf_> dkessel, what about you ?
<dkessel> trying to find out more about my graphics bug... not up to coding in the last days... work is too tiring atm
<letozaf_> dkessel, :)
<letozaf_> dkessel, is your cat still watching TV :)
<dkessel> letozaf_, no, she's lying in the basket now, relaxing... after having her wild five minutes just a few minutes ago
<letozaf_> dkessel, :D
<dkessel> letozaf_, do you have a cat too?
<letozaf_> dkessel, no, no pets :(
<dkessel> need to reboot for graphics driver reset...
<letozaf_> balloons, I noticed a strange thing looking at autopilot nautilus test
<balloons> the nautilus one is a bit annoying.. it's off
<letozaf_> should I let go ?
<balloons> I tried doing a piece of it and got a werid error so I left it
<balloons> no no.. the manual testcase is outdaed now
<balloons> nautilus has changed a bit
<letozaf_> anyway I noticed that if you type nautilus in terminal on Quantal nautilus window opens and is focused, if you type it in Raring it doesn't
<balloons> yes ,i notied too
<balloons> the focus is weird
<letozaf_> but could this be a bug ?
 * dkessel types 'ubuntu-bug xorg'
<balloons> letozaf_, not sure actually
<balloons> nautilus is being held back
<balloons> or was.. because of the upstream changes
<letozaf_> balloons, ok, I will try something else :)
<balloons> yes, so i consider it weird
<balloons> and would focus on other things atm
<letozaf_> balloons, ok
<letozaf_> balloons, but for intance, shotwell, how are we going to test the camera plug in with autopilot ?
<balloons> sadly, we can't really
<balloons> we could explore semi-automated stuff
<balloons> you plug in the camera, then run the test
<letozaf_> balloons, ah! ok that's fine I think
<balloons> and since for now we are allowing ourselves to be the test runners, that works
<letozaf_> letozaf_, maybe I will give it a try
<balloons> yes, you should be able to write the test with the assumption the camera is plugged in.. I believe
<balloons> however, eventually we'll be gettig these tests automatically run on new images, so something like that wouldn't work in that case
<letozaf_> balloons, do you think I should give it a try or should I change application ?
<balloons> letozaf_, you sure can.. there's many options.. work on something you like :-)
<balloons> I enjoyed writing the manual testcases for shotwell
<balloons> you can improve them I'm sure :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, ok, let's give it a try
<letozaf_> night guys going to bed :-z
<dkessel> yeah, bye from me too... good night
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-18
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> pitti, you might be interested in https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/ubuntu/raring/python3-defaults/resync/+merge/143697 :)
<knome> balloons, ping! whenever you are around and have a few minutes, please ping me
<pitti> dholbach: hey
<pitti> dholbach: ah, I'll test them, thanks for pointing out!
<dholbach> :)
<pitti> replied
<cprofitt> good morning
<Ade> Minor issue: How is the best way to suggest a more specific wording of a testcase... or even better go in an submit a change in it?
<balloons> Ade, a manual case?
<balloons> report it as a bug, or ping here or mailing list.. there's a team of folks who can edit the cases
<Ade> balloons, yes a manual. So minor tho, more descriptive than anything but it's buggin me lol. Ok will do :o)
<Ade> balloons, hows the autopilot going? Am still cutting teeth here in manual but feel there is so much that could be auto that it's only a matter of time before I join you there
<Ade> balloons, with suggestions of course :o)
<balloons> ade, :-)
<balloons> it's going well. I'm fingers crossed, going to push out a new blog post soon
<balloons> I'm just tweaking a few things and making sure everything is the way we want it to be
<balloons> sadly, I never figured out what happened to the ppa package
<balloons> I want some folks to try the tests we've written
<Ade> balloons, blog post now! Any info is good info :o)
<Ade> balloons, win the battle, but perhaps the war tomorrow, sometimes these things happen.
<Ade> balloons, am all ears tho if you're looking for folks to try the new...
<balloons> Ade, you can run them withouth the package, but you have to pull them from bz
<balloons> *bzr
<balloons> perhaps I'll just post about doing that.. hmm
<balloons> i posted on the mailing list about it, but a blog post would work too
<Ade> **scrambles for Thunderbird!
<balloons> Ade, if you need the info, the tests are here
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-autopilot-tests
<balloons> trello board is here:https://trello.com/board/autopilot-tests/50e735ad7351f0a64e00040c
<Ade> balloons, my first exposure to Trello... love it!! Just absorbing now...
<Ade> balloons, right my weekend objective is to break out and grasp autopilot - 24hr challenge, to turn a newbie into a fully functioning autopilot... pilot? You up??
<balloons> ade, i think you can do it ;-)
<balloons> I'm happy to help
<Ade> balloons, ok silly questions aplenty beware, but I will do my upmost and look forward to being on board. Am offski very soon so any suggestion for light reading before zzz, wheres the best place to start?
<balloons> my blog posts, are a nice walktrhough
<balloons> theorangenotebook.com
<Ade> Awesome, will read up and be on irc tomorrow morning UTC
<balloons> ade, when are you about?
<balloons> in utc?
<Ade> balloons, 10am strong (it's a Sat after all!), you?
<balloons> i'd have to convert to my local time :-
<balloons> i'd probably be around late UTC
<Ade> You NY yes?
<balloons> yes, EST
<Ade> No wonder, that's why I think you never sleep! I will swat up, hit it hard and then when you wake I will (hopefully) have at least a grasp of it.
<balloons> lol indeed
<Ade> ha!
<Ade> ** note to self, mention autopilot to wife tonight... karma and all that! :o)
<balloons> alrighty, so let's see
<balloons> in UTC, say 1500?
<Ade> Sounds good
<Ade> In the mean time I will read as much auto pilot as I can. Laters
<Ade> Finally submitted that last test case! zzz now
<Ade> 9/9 Mandatory test cases - why aren't we doing that every day!
<Ade> Ubu - desk - 64 of course :o)
<balloons> thanks ade!
<balloons> I'll see you around tomorrow mate
<Ade> Will do, grab some zzz's!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-19
<phillw> Noskcaj: just the person I need to chat to! Are you available for about an 15 min chat in ~ 5 minutes?
<Noskcaj> phillw, yeah, should be
<Noskcaj> what's it about
<phillw> classroom session
<Noskcaj> ok
<gema> hey guys
<gema> good morning
<gema> or evening
<balloons> ade you about?
<Ade> balloons, yes I am, how are you?
<balloons> a bit late, or perhaps right on time, depending :-)
<balloons> anyways.. sat morning, I'm doing well :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, yo?
<balloons> smartboyhw, hello!
<balloons> evening to you
<smartboyhw> balloons, good night, gotcha go. Receive my message yesterday?
<balloons> yes I did.. I would schedule yours according to your schedule
<balloons> if others can't go before you, I wouldn't worry so much about it
<balloons> I don't want to keep you in limbo
<smartboyhw> balloons, lol
<smartboyhw> I will make one, probably in 5/2/2013 13:30 UTC
<balloons> sounds good
<balloons> that's later than everyone else should be going anyway
<balloons> everything going well for you?
<smartboyhw> Good. Bye!
<Ade> balloons, you around?
<balloons> yes
<Ade> balloons, in step one of most testcases the testcase states the application should be launched via the dash, but almost all the autopilot test cases launch the application separately??
<balloons> ade you mean the manual tests?
<balloons> yes, obviously if your converting a manual test, you should launch it via command line
<balloons> err, lol, launch it via the autopilot framework
<balloons> plus we don't want things to be unity specific per say
<Ade> balloons, sorry got disconnected...again!
<Ade> balloons, I know anything but unity needs to be launched from within the framework but thats definitely an issue there
<Ade> balloons, do you see where I'm coming from?
<balloons> ade, I'm a bit confused by what you mean
<balloons> there are unity tests already.. so for instance, if I'm writing a gedit test, I'm concerned with how gedit works, not with the launcher
<Ade> balloons, right ok, so we're not concerned with testing to see if the application can be launched via the dash, only with it's functionality afterwards?
<balloons> right, exactly
<balloons> and for that reason, we can run the tests on xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu , etc
<balloons> so that's nice too
<Ade> balloons, righty no problem :o)
<Ade> balloons, Where is all the documentation for the autopilot API?? The (very brief) tutorial is there but not a lot more???
<balloons> there is docs, umm the link is in the blog post
<balloons> let me grab it
<Ade> balloons, Yes I have it already, but click on the 'API Documentation' and it appears to be empty
<balloons> http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/
<balloons> weird..
<Ade> balloons, I presume everything was there previously ,right?
<Ade> balloons, I haven't viewed it before so i've no idea if it's just down today or something or it's actually incomplete
<balloons> tutorial
<balloons> http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/tutorial.html
<balloons> that has stuff in it
<balloons> the other stuff is weird
<balloons> they pushed out some light docs in there.. I've been bugging the team to get more info in there
<Ade> balloons, will see what I can do but it's going to be very difficult to fully complete test cases without IDE hints or API documentation :o)
<balloons> in the meantime, you can read the class functions themselves.. but yes I agree
<balloons> up until a month ago, everything was unity centric, so now docs with a more generic viewpoint at much needed
<Ade> balloons, absolutely. Guess it was designed for unity after all, it will be ok, just might slow things up that's all
<balloons> yes, I know.. but do feel free to ask questions
<balloons> the autopilot team also haunts this channel :-)
<balloons> I still ask them things, trust me :-)
<Ade> balloons, :o)
<balloons> and if you check out our bzr branch, you can see what we've done so far
<balloons> it helps
<Ade> balloons, Yes I have been viewing the other testcases to try and elicit some information but it seems at the moment unless an applications function has a keyboard shortcut then that test method just has a big fat #TODO in it lol
<balloons> lol
<balloons> I believe my first introspection stuff is in gedit
<balloons> I think it's checked it
<balloons> *in
<balloons> in short, launch an app like this:
<balloons> autopilot launch gedit
<balloons> then run
<balloons> autopilot vis
<balloons> this will launch the app, and then launch the visualization tool
<balloons> you'll see the dbus session for the application you launched if you select the 'root' connection
<Ade> balloons, I was literally JUST reading that as you said it :o)
<balloons> now, it's annoying because gtk apps spawn SO much nodes
<balloons> for no apparent reason.. I asked them to implement a search in the vis tool
<Ade> balloons, that going to be really helpful for point and click, just need to work out how to test the application correctly for assertions now
<balloons> anyways, once you find the property you want, it's not too hard to check and assert for it
<balloons> however, the final piece of the puzzle is going to come by doing pixel reading
<Ade> balloons, That's definitely the way forward. Pixel reading... that sounds like a nightmare
<balloons> there's a sikuli like tool called xpressor that we can use as stop gap
<balloons> lol, introsection is better, but if nothing else will work
<balloons> you can fallback to it
<balloons> basically between the too, shouldn't be anything you can't automate
<Ade> Ok I will figure out this first and then research xpressor :o)
<balloons> we haven't messed with it yet.. since again, we'd like to avoid pixel reading
<Ade> Ok, will crack on and hopefully come back to you with a working testcase
<balloons> fire questions if you have them
<Ade> balloons, will do :o)
<Ade> balloons, How do you enable autopilot support in an application? when I 'autopilot launch gedit' I get an error stating no logger could be found??
<balloons> i believe you can ignore that for the moment
<balloons> it should still work
<balloons> thomi literally just added support
<balloons> so if you do see anything like that, we can report it as a bug
<balloons> the old way is to just export the module before launching
<Ade> balloons, gedit will then launch and when all has settled down I type 'autopilot vis' but the drop down is empty and it states 'waiting for a DBus connection..'
<balloons> autopilot launch is supposed to to thsat for you
<balloons> let me see
<balloons> GTK_MODULES=autopilot-gtk:$GTK_MODULES gedit
<balloons> that's the manual method
<balloons> so if autopilot launch isn't working, do it that way
<Ade> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1549760/
<balloons> ugh
<balloons> that's a problem
<balloons> you running the autopilot ppa?
<balloons> raring?
<balloons> just tried again.. it does work for me here
<balloons> hmm
<Ade> 12.10 LTS and just checking now to see where I got autopilot from, I am sure it's the ppa
<balloons> GTK_MODULES=autopilot-gtk:$GTK_MODULES gedit
<balloons> try launching it that way
<balloons> in the meantime
<balloons> all autopilot launch was intended to do was to make it easier.. so you don't have to manually load the module
<balloons> so I ran GTK_MODULES=autopilot-gtk:$GTK_MODULES gedit and then autopilot vis and got a connection that way as well
<Ade> balloons, Yes, ppa:autopilot/ppa repository by the way.
<balloons> ok good, that's correct
<balloons> does manually loading the module work for you?
<balloons> I've got to run in a sec
<Ade> balloons, I just type that in terminal right?? I got failed to load module "autopilot-gtk"
<Ade> balloons, Either way it's not having any of it, this is pretty fustrating
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> if it doesn't find it, you might not have the module installed
<balloons> install libautopilot-gtk0
<balloons> and perhaps libautopilot-gtk-dev as well
<balloons> that might be needed for the manual way
<balloons> ade, sorry your having troubles..
<Ade> balloons, ok will give that a try..
<Noskcaj> phillw, I have made a basic wiki page for my testdrive session
<Ade> balloons, I am getting the same in a vm of raring, tried manually and also got exactly the same error.
<balloons> wow.. well ade, I guess no introspection for you.. even after installing the packages eh?
<Ade> balloons, doesn't look like it today I am disappointed to say. Can I double check how you install those packages... sudo apt-get install libautopilot-gtk0 ...is that correct??
<dkessel> good evening. has any of you already reported the xdiagnose installation failure?
<dkessel> ah nevermind. i found it
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-20
<dkessel> cprofitt, i will not be able to attend the first meeting, as all the dates are in the middle of the night for me
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-13
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey elfy how are you?
<elfy> DanChapman: did anything come of the xubuntu autopilot branch conversation - lderan has started to get things done :D
<elfy> and I'm good thanks - trust you had a good weekend
<DanChapman> elfy, I did mention it but I can't exactly remember the outcome. :-| I should have made a note, i'll traul back through the logs later. IMO after some thought I think the best solution will be to have a seperate directory in the current dev branch? I'll create the branch now and traul through the logs to see what was said :-)
<DanChapman> elfy, yes I had a good weekend thanks, nice and relaxed
<elfy> ok - all I could find was jackson asking nick and him not answering it :p
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I just added http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=commitdiff;h=07ac168e5f and these all work; investigating further then
<pitti> jibel: I now tried to change the hardcoded defaults to
<pitti> timeouts = {'short': 2, 'copy': 2, 'install': 5, 'test': 1, 'build': 10}
<pitti> for a ~ 9 s build (package pmount), and it still works; so this only seens to happen for long timeouts
<jibel> pitti, Good morning. I added print statement to monitor when and which timeout were set and everything seems correct
<jibel> but I didn't try with linux
<slickymaster> morning all
<knome> slickymaster, we should look/finalize https://wiki.ubuntu.com/slickymaster/LinksMergeSandbox at some point
<slickymaster> knome: I'll ready when you'll want me too
<slickymaster> I'll be ^^^
<knome> i've no idea what to do with it next
<knome> i'll ping in again in some time, i need to do real work now :)
<slickymaster> knome:I think the next step will be to triage all those links in order to assess their merit
<knome> yep, probably
<knome> but we also need to think whether we want to have just the OtherResources page, or one more links page with... more links
<slickymaster> knome: I think you should approach the all thing gradually
<slickymaster> the first step being that triage in order to see the universe of links that we will be left with, and afterwards make that decision
<DanChapman> slickymaster, when is your membership meeting? I've been a little busy, but want to make sure i've added my testimonial
<slickymaster> hi, DanChapman good morning
<slickymaster> DanChapman: it will be held in February 6th, 2014 at 22:00:00 UTC
<DanChapman> slickymaster great so I won't miss it if i get it done this week :-)
<slickymaster> DanChapman: I do appreciate that you haven't forget it and also your testimonial
<slickymaster> DanChapman: I think I'll have to ping balloons to be sure that he won't forget it also ;)
<slickymaster> DanChapman: thanks again, mate
<DanChapman> slickymaster, :-D no problem at all
<davmor2> Morning all
<slickymaster> morning davmor2
<elfy> hi davmor2
<davmor2> everyone have a good weekend?
<slickymaster> davmor2: besides the enormous amount of rain that kept falling all weekend long, yes
<elfy> all good here in Blighty - or in my bit - and had a really busy weekend doing as little as I could get away with :)
<slickymaster> DanChapman: sorry for bothering you mate, but I've just thought it straight right now. You haven't write then testimonial yet, have you?
<slickymaster> the^^
<DanChapman> slickymaster, hey no not yet mate, why's that?
<slickymaster> DanChapman: it's just I haven't checked the wiki yet and I got confused,
<slickymaster> nevermid that, sorry
<slickymaster> nevermind
<slickymaster> I'm off. Lunch time ->
<slickymaster> I'm back <-
<slickymaster> balloons: thanks a lot for that. I really appreciate it.
<balloons> slickymaster, np :-)
<elfy> balloons: !!! caught you
<elfy> balloons: so - this is brought to you all the way from stgraber - elfy: that's a config option, so balloons should be able to enable it
<elfy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1210728
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1210728 in Ubuntu QA Website "Report a testcase bug missing from package tracker" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> elfy, :-) let me look
<elfy> thanks :)
<balloons> elfy, I've already set the"URL for testcase bug reporting "
<balloons> it's set to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+filebug
<elfy> then something is broken
<elfy> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1557/info
<elfy> go there and find the button for it
<balloons> elfy, looks like packages and laptop tracker didn't have it
<balloons> have a look at them now
<elfy> cheers balloons :)
<balloons> yay!
<elfy> EXCELLENT :D
<balloons> nice find.. I only had it config'd on iso
<elfy> thanks - that makes life a whole lot easier :)
<elfy> well I did report it in October ... just saying :p
<balloons> ouch..
<balloons> let me look at the other bugs in there actually..
<balloons> elfy, I see this actually; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1263429
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1263429 in Ubuntu QA Website "Install (auto-resize) test-case does not list pre-requisites" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> misfiled, so I moved it.
<elfy> how did I do that :(
<elfy> oh - thought it was one of mine lol
<balloons> elfy, lol, no not one of yours
<elfy> I do try and keep on top of manual testcase bugs
<balloons> just thought you or slickymaster might be interested in tweaking that case :-)
<elfy> slickymaster is busy doing something for me :p
<elfy> there was another one like that ^^ I saw
<slickymaster> half way through it, elfy :)
<elfy> lol
<elfy> you think you are - not told you about the other one :p
<slickymaster> elfy, balloons, 1263429 concerns ubuntu specifically, I think
<elfy> balloons: bug 1205009 1210732
<ubot5> bug 1205009 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Auto-resize iso test assumes drive has to be resized" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205009
<elfy> bug 1210732
<ubot5> bug 1210732 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test ID 1301 Autoresize" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210732
<elfy> all kind of tied up together - one looks half finished - sorry
<elfy> slickymaster: yea - but we use the same image testcases
<balloons> ^^ indeed.. just worthwhile looking at how we spell out our tests cases
<balloons> always a good thing to have a read and make sure things are straightforward, with no hidden assumptions
<slickymaster> yeah
<slickymaster> I'm off
<slickymaster> bbl ->
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, hi
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: hi
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I think I need some help to run reminders-app tests on the device, I have tried both with adb shell launching autopilot and with phablet-test-run but I could not launch them, can you help me ?
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: sure
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, thanks :)
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: can you start the app on the device?
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, yes using ./run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh -h
<mzanetti> the -h is not needed (actually it should print some help with -h)
<mzanetti> anyways...
<mzanetti> let me prepare my device
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, :) yes it works also without the -h :P
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: hmm... so jenkins installs the deb packages and runs them
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: just running it from the build dir does not work currently
<mzanetti> balloons: how do autopilot tests work nowadays? do they use upstart to start the app?
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, mzanetti hello :-) Letozaf_ just the person I wanted to chat with today
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> so we want to try and get reminders onto the dashboard this week.. or asap :-)
<balloons> I had a quick look at the app and tests finally
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have two little tests ready but I wanted to test them on device first
<balloons> mzanetti, yes upstart
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: so there are 2 options. either you install the deb packages for running them on the device or you fix the test suite so you can just run it from within ~/reminders-app/tests/autopilot/ on the device
<balloons> mzanetti, basically they take the click package and install it. Then grab the source tree, pull out the tests, copy them to /home and run them from there
<mzanetti> balloons: but I guess the tests need to be prepared to be able to do so, right?
<balloons> mzanetti, there's a basic shell to follow.. Any other core app should make things cleaer
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: this could work too ^^
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: and probably way to go
<balloons> mzanetti, we support 3 methods for launching generally.. local, deb, and click
<mzanetti> balloons: yeah... just all of them are quite a bit of efforts to get running with autopilot
<balloons> Letozaf_, grab the __init__.py, test_XXX.py and emulators.py files/folders from another core app and strip them down as a base :-)
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: so... to start over again (I assume we confused you by now)
<Letozaf_> balloons, mzanetti a little bit :)
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: if you use run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh -c it will produce a click package for you
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, yes I tried that
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: you need to install that
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: after that, you should be able to run the tests from ~/reminders-app/tests/autopilot/
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, so I just have to copy it over to the device in /tmp for intance and launch it ?
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: no. it's already on the device in /home/phablet/
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: you need to install it with this:
<mzanetti> sudo click install --user=phablet com.ubuntu.reminders-app...click
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, ok let me try it
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, probably I'm missing something as I get an error, where do you have to launch the command from ?
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: on the device. log in with ssh. do you know how that works?
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, yes I was on the device in /home/phabelt/reminders-app
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, but I get FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'com.ubuntu.reminders-app...click'
<mzanetti> ok. the package should be in /home/phablet/com.ubuntu.reminders-app_0.1_armhf.click
<mzanetti> oh... I just typed in before and was to lazy to spell it out...
<mzanetti> the ... should have been replaced with the version number and architecture
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I got the error, I have no com.ubuntu.reminders-app_0.1_armhf.click directory in /home/phablet as I re-flashed my device yesterday and did not launch the run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh -c command again
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I must first launch that
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: its not a directory. its a file
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, yes file, sorry :P
<mzanetti> but ok. if you wiped your device you need to build the click package again (or copy it from the pc)
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I got the click package now under /home/phablet
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, com.ubuntu.reminders-app_0.1_armhf.click
<mzanetti> perfect
<mzanetti> install it
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, ok done
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: great. now test if you can launch it.
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, with phablet-test-run ?
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: no, tapping on it in the applications scope
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: if it doesn't appear in the applications scope, you can search for it and it should appear
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, let me search for it, cannot se it in the application scope
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, :( cannot find it... searching for reminders returns  nothing
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: did the install command throw some error?
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, no : sudo click install com.ubuntu.reminders-app_0.
<Letozaf_> Selecting previously unselected package com.ubuntu.reminders-app.
<Letozaf_> (Reading database ... 0 files and directories currently installed.)
<Letozaf_> Unpacking com.ubuntu.reminders-app (from com.ubuntu.reminders-app_0.1_armhf.click) ...
<Letozaf_> Setting up com.ubuntu.reminders-app (0.1) ...
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, yes 0 files installed
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, that 0 ...
<mzanetti> hmm... this looks like dpkg output
<mzanetti> oh indeed... click looks the same nowadays
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: hmm. looks ok
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: can you restart the device and see if it appears?
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I will, now
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, sorry nothing changed after reboot it's still missing in the applications scope and if I search for reminders, nothing is displayed
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: gimme a minute, I'll uninstall it from mine and try to reinstall the latest version
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: hmm... works here
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: check if this exists:
<mzanetti>  /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.reminders-app/
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, yes got that directory
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: and this one: /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.reminders-app_reminders-app_0.1.desktop ?
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, in /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/ got a lot of other files but com.ubuntu.reminders-app_reminders-app_0.1.desktop is missing
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: ok. then its not isntalled correctly...
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: one last check: /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.reminders-app/0.1/reminders-app.desktop
<mzanetti> does that exist?
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, yes got it
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: can it be that you forgot the --user=phablet when installing?
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, could be, did it in a hurry, will re-launching the command help fix this ?
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: no, but you can fix it with this:
<mzanetti> sudo click register --user=phablet com.ubuntu.reminders-app 0.1
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, ok did it ...
<mzanetti> now it should appear in the installed applications. maybe only after a search for reminders
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, yes.. it's there
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: now, do you have the code for the app already in /home/phablet/reminders-app/ ?
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I think so but let me check first
<mzanetti> if not, just use run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh once
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, yes I got the code
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: ok. now we should be able to run the tests doing this:
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: cd reminders-app/tests/autopilot/
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: autopilot run reminders_app
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: however, it doesn't seem to work. and I think we should gix that
<mzanetti> fix
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, yes I got DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: are you trying to launch it as root?
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> (you should not - run autopilot as user)
<mzanetti> how did you log in into the device btw?
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, adb shell
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: on your pc, open your ~/.bashrc and put this at the end:
<mzanetti> alias sd='adb shell start ssh; adb forward tcp:2222 tcp:22; ssh-keygen -f /home/mzanetti/.ssh/known_hosts -R [localhost]:2222; ssh -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no phablet@localhost -p 2222'
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: replace mzanetti with your username on the pc
 * Letozaf_ is doing i
<Letozaf_> it
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: then close and open the terminal again and use "sd" to connect to the device instead of "adb shell"
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, done :)
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: ok. now you're logged in as user and have the terminal configured correctly so you can use editors on the device
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, cool thanks
<mzanetti> now try again. the error should be another one. and thats the one we need to fix
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, now I get ProcessSearchError: Process exited with exit code: -6
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: exactly... I don't know yet what its happening... must be someting in __init__.py in launch_test_application
 * Letozaf_ is looking at __init__.py
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: seems the get_module_include_path doesn't have the correct path for the reminders qml plugin
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I think I left that out as didn't know how to put it in correclty
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, how come the tests work on the desktop ?
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: because you're running them from the build directory and this ../../../src/plugin works for that
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: but now the plugin is installed in .
<mzanetti> as in, same directory where the rest of the app is installed
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, oh I understand
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: seems there's more to it... it tries to start the app from the builddir in /home/phablet/reminders-app/builddir/src/app/
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: while it should do some upstart magic to start the installed click package
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: do you think you can track that down and fix it like the other core apps autopilot tests are?
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I can try, I will take a look and let you know if I was able to
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: ok
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: well ideally it would work like this:
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: if the tests file is installed in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ then it should load the qml file installed in /usr/share/reminders-app/
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: if the tests file is located in /home/phablet/autopilot/ then it should start the installed click package with upstart
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: if the tests file is located in /home/phablet/reminders-app/tests/autopilot/ then it should start the qml file from /home/phablet/reminders-app/src/app/
<mzanetti> now, I understand this is somewhat overkill
<mzanetti> balloons: can you tell us which are the required minimum?
<mzanetti> I think the first one works already and is required by the upstream merger jenkins
<mzanetti> the third one nearly works and is the easiest one to run and change tests/code on the device
<mzanetti> the second one doesn't work right now but I'm afraid that's what the release jenkins wants
<Letozaf_> balloons, my code is here: bzr branch lp:~carla-sella/reminders-app/new-reminders-app-tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you need it
<balloons> not sure I understand the question yet.. I'll nab the code :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, it doesn't merge clean yet eh?
<Letozaf_> balloons, is there one conflict ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, 2.. I just branched it direct
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: yay! got it executed
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, :)
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, yay!!!
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: in __init__.py change this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747208/
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: and in launch_test_qml this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747210
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: then it starts
<mzanetti> locally from the build dir that is. the upstart job doesn't work yet
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, launch_test_qml you added that
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: no... its in tests/autopilot/reminders-app/__init__.py
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: around line 50
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: this is the complete function: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747234
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: I just added the --desktop_file_hint parameter
<mzanetti> (which btw shouldn't point to camera-app.desktop, but rather reminders-app.desktop)
<mzanetti> but anyways, should get you started
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, balloons  ok thanks I will look at this tomorrow evening, it's late for me now have to wake up early tomorrow :P
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, think I got it but will try it out tomorrow thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, mzanetti night be back tomorrow
<balloons> night.. ty Letozaf_  and mzanetti
<Letozaf_> balloons, mzanetti thank you guys :D
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-14
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning
<pitti> jibel: FYI, slew of failures was due to a bad amd64 VM on wazn; I rebuilt it (tested now, works), and re-enabled wazn, and I retried all failures
<jibel> pitti, Good morning and thanks for taking care of this.
<pitti> jibel: bonjour, ça va ?
<jibel> pitti, ça va et toi?
<pitti> ça va bien
<pitti> although I feel a bit sore from first Taekwondo yesterday for this year :)
<zyga-phone> hi
<elfy> morning all
<slickymaster> morning all
<davmor2> Morning all
<slickymaster> hey davmor2, good morning
<elfy> balloons: once you've drunk the n'th coffee - https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/fix1301/+merge/201564
<balloons> oO elfy
<elfy> balloons: does that fit the bill then?
<balloons> elfy, yes, looks quite fine
<balloons> should we explain no autoresize will be offered if sufficent space isn't left?
<elfy> I guess so - makes it more explicit - personally I'd read "sufficient disk space is available" to mean that - but then I've not only ever done 1 resize :)
<elfy> balloons: If insufficient disk space is available - the resize option will not be available
<balloons> elfy, approved
<elfy> oh - ok - was fiddling - shall stop now :p
<balloons> lol
<elfy> balloons: you going to merge etc?
<balloons> elfy, yea I'll merge right now
<elfy> okey doke
<balloons> ty
<elfy> I've been catching up today with them
<elfy> balloons: welcome of course :)
<elfy> balloons: I've dealt with the tracker
<balloons> elfy, I've got a few to sync, so it's getting synced anyway, hah
<balloons> ty
<elfy> oh well - nvm - I fix released the bug as well
<balloons> just want to make sure the other ones dont get missed
<elfy> cleaning up my bug list - one left :p
<elfy> well I don't know about others
<balloons> i cleaned up some formatting
<WebbyIT> ehy balloons :-) Could you help me to understand these failures? https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1267820/+merge/201313/comments/469105
<balloons> hey WebbyIT
<balloons> I pushed a rebuild for that.. we'll see what it says now
<balloons> there were a few missing tags in some older stuff I found, so I commited and pushed them
<balloons> we should be all set :-)
<WebbyIT> balloons, thanks :-)
<WebbyIT> balloons, passed, thanks :-)
<balloons> WebbyIT, :-)
<elfy> evening DalekSec
<elfy> sorry Unit :p
<elfy> evening DanChapman :)
<DanChapman> evening elfy :-)
<slickymaster> hey DanChapman, evening
<balloons> DanChapman, slickymaster hello!
<DanChapman> balloons, howdy o/ how's it going?
<slickymaster> hey balloons, hello yourself :)
<balloons> you are just in time for some earl grey tea
<slickymaster> lol elfy addiction to tea is starting to take over every channel
<balloons> lol.. something like that
<knome> bah, stupid teatotalers ;)
 * DanChapman passes balloons his cup. "I do like a cup of earl grey"
<elopio> balloons: I owe you two things, according to my whiteboard.
<elopio> some refactoring for the weather app, and a summary about exploratory testing.
 * balloons tells DanChapman to be patient and wait for it to finish steeping
<elopio> what's the status of weather app tests? is somebody working on them and I need to coordinate my changes?
<balloons> elopio, yes, the status board ;-)
<balloons> elopio, atm we're moving to the TWC api
<balloons> so as part of that, it would be great to make sure we don't have network issues
<balloons> elopio, mbo is doing the initial port. he has a branch, one sec
<balloons> lp:~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/weather-channel-client
<knome> mbo... bit too close to mvo :P
<balloons> elopio, on the exploratory testing thing. Let's do it during the sprint, shall we?.
<elopio> balloons: ok, I'll wait for that branch to land. We have played a little with a fake server on the scope tests, and I think it will be useful for the apps.
<elopio> I'll give it a try with weather.
<elopio> and, ok to exploratory on the sprint.
<elopio> balloons: if I owe you something else, I didn't note it down on the board so I have already forgotten.
<balloons> elopio, if it's not on status, it's not real ;-)
<elopio> balloons: yes, it would be your fault for not noting it down on my whiteboard, I can't be blamed :)
<balloons> elopio, I see "make sure the SDK emulators work in python 2 and python 3."
<balloons> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-t/u/elopio.html
<elopio> hum, you are cheating.
<elopio> ok, I noted it down, thank you :D
<balloons> this is also useful: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-t/group/topic-t-community-quality.html
<elopio> I'll get to it next week.
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> py3 push is coming back I think
<elopio> balloons: yes, but I think the SDK is the only one we need to be compatible with python 2 and 3.
<elopio> I'll ask next week though, thomi and bary will now better.
<thomi> hmmm?
<thomi> oh, you need to talk to barry about that I think
<thomi> I think his [plan was to have a flag day on those...
<elopio> thomi: I'll talk to him before I do any code.
<balloons> DanChapman, I'm sorry.. Just realized I finished my tea a bit ago and didn't pour you a cup
 * balloons pours DanChapman some reheated tea
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, hello
<mzanetti> hi Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I made the changes you were taling about yesterday, but my tests still work only on the desktop and not on the device, probably I am doing something wrong but can't figure out what,
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, could you help ?
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: hmm... so what exactly is the error?
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6752395/
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, if you need to see the code it's here: lp:~carla-sella/reminders-app/new-reminders-app-tests
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: does this exist? /usr/share/applications/reminders-app.desktop
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: this needs to point to some existing .desktop file
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, no it's not there...
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, after running the  run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh -c
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: yeah, that doesn't install it
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: replace that path to point to an existing file
<mzanetti> ideally to a reminders-app.desktop, but I'm not sure if it has to be inside /usr/share/applications/ or not
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, but if I install the click package again this would create that file again or not ?
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: yeah, but right now we are trying to run the app from the build dir without installing it
<mzanetti> to make it easy for development
<mzanetti> to edit something and run again
<mzanetti> otherwise you need to install a new package each time you want to test a simple change
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, yes thats true :(
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: so make it point to /home/phablet/reminders-app/reminders-app.desktop
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, ok I will try now
<mzanetti> its one of the changes I pasted yesterday
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, :( I probably missed it , sorry
<mzanetti> I just used camera-app's desktop file for a quick test
<mzanetti> no, you didn't miss it, you applied the change, but just replaced camera-app with reminders-app
<mzanetti> I can see from the debug output
<mzanetti> :)
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, :)
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: so this is what's happening: in order to run an application in ubuntu touch you need to pass the parameter --desktop_file_hint=/some/file.desktop
<mzanetti> otherwise the application manager will reject the app
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, ok thanks
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: and we need to call this qmlscene -testability -I /home/phablet/reminders-app/tests/builddir/src/plugin ../../src/app/qml/reminders-app.qml --desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/reminders-app/reminders-app.desktop
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: you can see in the debug output what autopilot is trying to start
<mzanetti> the -testability is for autopilot to work
<mzanetti> the -I is to let qmlscene know where the Evernote plugin is located
<mzanetti> then there is the actual qml file to open
<mzanetti> and then the --desktop_file_hint which is required by the ApplicationManager in Unity
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, ok I will try to fix it with your hints, thanks
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, yay it worked got the two tests running on the device :)
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: cool :)
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, now let me try if it still works on the desktop :P
<mzanetti> hehe :)
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, yes thanks a lot it works on both sides :D
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: very good
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, now I can propose a merge for these two tests
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, and then continue writing others
<mzanetti> ok, great
<Letozaf_> balloons, mzanetti we have our first small autopilot tests for reminders app ready : https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/reminders-app/new-reminders-app-tests/+merge/201672
<balloons> Letozaf_, that's great news!
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: cool
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: but seems there is a conflict
<balloons> looks like small conflict with trunk
<balloons> bit silly, you should be able to fix
<Letozaf_> balloons, thought I had fixed it, let me see
<balloons> edit src/app/qml/reminders-app.qml to be your version :-)
<balloons> well notebook -> notebooks
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I saw that and thought I had fixed it, instead i didn't :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, that's weired if I launch bzr diff or bzr status I do not get any diffrences and bzr merge say's nothing to do...
<Letozaf_> balloons, what am I doing wrong now ?
<balloons> did you push everything?
<balloons> your local copy probably is fixed
<Letozaf_> balloons,  I will push again
<Letozaf_> balloons, pushing says: No new revisions or tags to push.
<balloons> lp:~carla-sella/reminders-app/new-reminders-app-tests?
<balloons> it's rev 25
<balloons> what's bzr revno say for you?
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I launch bzr log I also have rev 25
<balloons> Letozaf_, well, look in src/app/qml/reminders-app.qml and ensure it's correct
<Letozaf_> balloons, bzr revno says 25
<Letozaf_> balloons, aaah! I still got notebook instead of notebooks :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me fix
<balloons> lol
<balloons> don't forget the objectname
<balloons> Letozaf_, it's still there fyi
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes but I do not understand why my reminders-app.qml is ok I fixed it and if I push again it says I have nothing to push :?
<balloons> bzr merge lp:reminders-app
<Letozaf_> balloons, bzr diff gives me nothing, so I'm quite puzzled
<balloons> merge trunk, fix conflict, push
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, yay it's ok now
<balloons> :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-15
<rbasak> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-adt-libapache2-mod-python/20/ ran and failed as a result of my apache2 upload. I got emailed. But I would expected it to have blocked proposed migration except that it didn't, and apache2 got through. What's wrong with my understanding of the process here?
<rbasak> (I've just uploaded a fixed libapache2-mod-python)
<pitti> Good morning
<KI7MT> gm
<jibel> pitti, I think I found the problem with autopkgtest of linux. The timeout occurs if copyupdown takes more than 300s
<pitti> ooh! but that would only be 5 mins, I thought it timed out after an hour of building?
<jibel> pitti, which is the case for linux because it tars/untars the kernel
<pitti> jibel: since 2.3.7 there is --timeout-copy
<jibel> pitti, yeah, but this 1h was a red-herring
<pitti> jibel: I guess globally setting it to 1000 should be fine; we don't usually have "real" timeouts in that phase
<pitti> at least I never ran into one
<jibel> pitti, I'll do another test with 1000 and see if it passes, then I'll set it by default
<jibel> that's also why it is not reproducible with smaller packages
<pitti> indeed
<jibel> pitti, actually that could be improved in VirtSubProc, if local and remote are on the same filesystem, then use rsync or cp instead of tar/untar
<pitti> jibel: you think the tar pipelining is so much overhead? I had expected this to be I/O bound for the hard disk
<jibel> pitti, for linux and libreoffice autopkgtest runs on hard disk
<jibel> anyway, I'm trying with copy timeout set to 1000, and it will be good enough if it passes
<davmor2> Morning all
<slickymaster> afternoon all
<teward> o/
<fox__> Morning From Australia
<elopio> balloons, jfunk: do we have a project for system instegration tests?
<elopio> for example, where should we put a test that involves unity, unity-scope-click, online accounts and download manager?
<jfunk> elopio: not that I know of off the top of my head, perhaps something you could bring up in our team meeting tomorrow?
<jfunk> someone else might know
<elopio> if there is none, I'll need to start one like tomorrow.
<elopio> so, I'll note it down to discuss on the meeting.
<balloons> buonasera Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera
<Letozaf_> balloons, I read mzanetti comment that the reminders app  tests fail on jenkins because there is no account configured
<Letozaf_> balloons, I suppose you guys have to find out a work around for this
<balloons> Letozaf_, right.. I was hoping to solve that today :-)
<mzanetti> balloons: hi
<mzanetti> balloons: what do you propose?
<Letozaf_> balloons, would be great
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, hello
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: o/
<balloons> mzanetti, Letozaf_ I  don't have a proposition.. but let's think aloud together
<mzanetti> balloons: so there's to options:
<mzanetti> balloons: mock _everything_ (in which case we'd be better off with qmltests)
<balloons> your test assumes an account.. which I think needs to change. Ideally, we'd test the account creation
<mzanetti> balloons: or inject an account config into jenkins
<mzanetti> balloons: actually imo we should have both
<balloons> right.. I would mock the account config and inject it
<balloons> but we still need a creation test :-)
<balloons> and an account we can mock
<mzanetti> balloons: what do you mean with creation test?
<balloons> there's also the issue of.. if we can, let's avoid pinging the evernote server to start with
<balloons> a test to create the account.. Which might lie in online accounts
<mzanetti> yeah. that belongs in there
<mzanetti> so, we could deploy an account config with the tests package
<mzanetti> nah... better to write a mock for the accounts-plugin
<balloons> so what we've done in the past for this is to mock it and maniever the app db and files around before launching the app.. Then undoing it when we are done :-)
<balloons> We can generate the config on the fly via code, or commit it and copy it to the proper place
<balloons> again, depending on what it looks like, one or the other is the better answer
<balloons> So, in this case, let's assume we're going to inject an account. What do we need to mock up? And shall we do it via code or committing files?
<mzanetti> for integration tests I guess modifying the account's config would be way to go
<mzanetti> all we request from the api is a list of accounts where each has a name and token
<mzanetti> so we can place some token in there that we manually generate with the server
<mzanetti> hmm... I guess the config is in here: ~/.config/libaccounts-glib/accounts.db
<mzanetti> balloons: do you know how to do this?
<balloons> mzanetti, yes.. I've got experience in mocking things :-)
<balloons> I'll look around in the app db
<balloons> I've got an account attached locally. I'll remove it and readd and see what it looks like
<balloons> we can also ask ken
<mzanetti> balloons: well, in ~/.config/libaccounts-glib/accounts.db there is a table Accounts with those values: 5|michael.zanetti@canonical.com|evernote|1
<mzanetti> we'd need to insert that
<mzanetti> then there must be some api key somewhere
<mzanetti> yeah, in Services and Settings are some entries
<mzanetti> but still haven't found the actual credentialsid
<balloons> mzanetti, I'm asking ken before looking too hard :-)
<mzanetti> ok... yeah... if you generate such an account the tests on jenkins should pass
<balloons> perfect. That should be enough to get this onto ci
<balloons> ok, so I've got some sql that more or less works
<Letozaf_> balloons, mzanetti found this if it can help:  http://dev.evernote.com/doc/articles/authentication.php
<balloons> does reminders store anything in .local/share/com.ubuntu.reminders-app?
<balloons> we do have an issue with my idea.. apparmor I *think* is going to prevent us from modifying ~/.config/libaccounts-glib/accounts.db
<balloons> Letozaf_, so I guess I'll work on a branch and have you remerge it after
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine
<KI7MT> Quick question about writing test cases and bugs. If we're going to work on a particular bug for writing up a test case, should we change the assigned too / status when we start working on the docs?
<balloons> KI7MT, what do you means start working on the docs?
<KI7MT> balloons, When we start writing the Test Case.
<balloons> KI7MT, yes, feel free to assign yourself to the bug when you start working on it. When you are ready to merge you can link the mp to the bug report
<KI7MT> balloons, ok thank you.
<balloons> KI7MT, thank you! Do you need help getting started?
<elfy> balloons: was writing that slowly - thanks :p
<KI7MT> balloons, Well im sure I'll ahve some Q's at some point, but been using these test cases for yrs, so thought I'd have a crack at writing a few needed ones :-)
<elfy> have fun KI7MT
<balloons> KI7MT, you will be a natural
<KI7MT> balloons, I knew I'd have question(s), I see there is a test script for format checking, I have not used it yet. Is there a way to test render the HTML as I see were not header / body / footer tags
<KI7MT> *were not using
<elfy> yea there is
<balloons> :-) linky elfy ?
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide/test_case_format_script
<balloons> boom!
<elfy> balloons: givvusachancebeenupforhours:p
<KI7MT> Ding, I knew I should have run that script before asking the question.
<elfy> :)
<KI7MT> Ok, scripts works etc etc  .. how can I see the final version using the broswer ?
<balloons> letozaf, so you can at least see where I'm going; lp:~nskaggs/reminders-app/add-test-mock-account
<letozaf> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons> KI7MT, feel free to open it in a browser, however without the css from the site it won't look the same
<KI7MT> balloons, Yes, that's what I was after, the off-line method .. I guess I could grab the css and whip up a script just for sanity checking.
<balloons> KI7MT, yea, you could do that.. could be useful
<balloons> probably would be easy enough
<balloons> let me help a bit
<KI7MT> balloons, Simple heardoc should work but need to play with it a bot.
<KI7MT> *bit
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1450/info
<balloons> you could nab that and put in your own test :-)
<balloons> letozaf, ohh I should warn you.. don't run that :-0
<balloons> it will wipe your online accounts db.. no backups.. wip
<balloons> do'h
<letozaf> balloons, ok thanks, I guess I would have tried it at some point :D
<letozaf> balloons, suppose that if I have to write autopilot tests for reminders app, after this  db implementation, I must do it on a VM or where I do not have online accounts
<balloons> letozaf, I'll fix it so it doesn't do that
<balloons> working on it now
<balloons> it'll be like the others and swap the file in and out.. backup original, test with modded file, restore original
<balloons> shouldn't cause issues I hope :-p
<letozaf> balloons,  for me no matter,  even if I lose my online accounts, I can put them back in :)
<balloons> so it works, but the tests still fail because the account isn't valid I think
<letozaf> balloons, valid because you have no Evernote account or because of the autentication token
<balloons> no evernote account.. I used a fake name
<balloons> let me try with my real account, but mocked
<KI7MT> :-) Another question, what's the word on word-wrapping 80col ? It would appear wr is not used at all?
<balloons> KI7MT, no, we don't force word wrapping at 80.. unless I'm mistaken
<balloons> in which case I'd hide in shame
<KI7MT> Ok thanks ...
<letozaf> balloons, going to bed, be back tomorrow :) buona notte !
<balloons> buona notte letozaf
<balloons> grazi
<letozaf> balloons, grazie a te :)
<letozaf> balloons, (means thank you)
<KI7MT> For writing tests cases, after Installation for instance, if we want to add a few tests to check basic functionality after login, do the tests themself belong in the install test case or are they separate test case files?
<balloons> KI7MT, we have seperate tes sets for those. for install tests we focus on install
<balloons> check out the packages folder :-)
<KI7MT> balloons, yes, I found a few and seen how it's flowing. Thanks
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-16
<KI7MT> Hello all .. Im trying to sen an MP for two test cases / lp1168084  I sen it up /after commit, with: bzr push lp:~ki7mt/ubuntu-manual-tests/lp1168084-fix ... but it seems to have gone of in space, as I can't find in on LP to propose the merge  .. is this not the correct process ?
<KI7MT> Belay my last, I found it, but, found it through updating the Bug :-) .. in any case, all seems well now.
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning
<KI7MT> GM
<elfy> hi again :)
<KI7MT> Hi elfy ... Just the guy I need to ask a question ..
<elfy> mmm - try and make it quick - getting ready for work time of the day here :)
<KI7MT> I working on the server upgrate test case .. does that have to apply to all Server types or just Ubuntu Base Server?
<KI7MT> *server upgrade ..
<elfy> basically testcases 'should' be flavour agnostic where it's possible
<elfy> obviously something unity specific is just that
<KI7MT> Ok, I think I can do that with do-release, but need to check a few things.
<elfy> but I do a lot of work on xubuntu - some of our things are used by lubuntu
<elfy> you can use FAMILY
<elfy> I assume you looked at other testcases to see how they were written
<KI7MT> I just need to test some of the cloud stuff, should be ok I think.
<elfy> KI7MT: thanks for joining in with it :)
<KI7MT> Yes, been reading allot of them. I used allot of them over the years too .. lol .. not just for QA testing but for learning.
<KI7MT> I have another nick too KE1HA .. been around UB a long time.
<KI7MT> since .. like, 6.xx days I think .. Im pretty sure I have a 5.xx CD round here somewhere too.
<KI7MT> Anyway, Im off to install Edubuntu .. work some TC's there.
<elfy> KI7MT: I know there are lot of bugs there not done - but be careful that they'll actually get used - there were a bunch of kubuntu ones - turns out they use something else for QA
<KI7MT> Yeah, I was gonn head for the Gnome Apps first .. then maybe the odd apps Ed uses.
<pitti> jibel: did you roll out the --timeout-copy fix to all nodes? http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-adt-linux/50 failed again on it
<jibel> pitti, I did, yesterday morning.
<jibel> I'll double-check on albali
<jibel> timeouts: {'test': 10000, 'copy': 1000, 'short': 100, 'build': 100000, 'install': 3000}
<jibel> :/
<jibel> nearly 20min to copy the tree, that's a lot
<jibel> increased to half an hour on albali only
<jibel> pitti, I compared tar, cp and rsync and performances are equivalent, disks on albali are just damn slow and I think there is not much to do apart from increasing the copy timeout
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks
<KI7MT> What is CVE ? I see this link on bugs, but I don't know what it is.
<pitti> KI7MT: see http://cve.mitre.org/
<pitti> KI7MT: in short, it's a name to identify a particular security vulnerability
<KI7MT> Got it .. it's go crosss platforms can work the same stuff under a common ID.
<pitti> correct, and various vendors/distributors refer to it in their security announcements
<pitti> so that one can track what is fixed where/when
<pitti> without ambiguity
<KI7MT> Yeah, that's a good one.
<KI7MT> Ya know, I use Lubuntu & Xubuntu on two of my laptops, I really should work on those first before Edubuntu.
<pitti> jibel: argh, "start: Job is already running: ttyS0" adt VM failures
<pitti> jibel: I got that locally as well, fixing; it seems there was some upstart change
<pitti> jibel: fixed in r272; can we please roll this out? (with your magic, or I do it myself)
<jibel> pitti, r272 pulled in the lab.
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks; I was just about to do it and just saw that you did
 * pitti retries the failed jobs
<jibel> pitti, there is a script in auto-package-testing/jenkins/ called update-servers . You pass it a list of [user@]server and it will pull latest revision
<pitti> ah, nice
<jibel> the list can be a list on the command line or a file
<pitti> err, what?
<pitti> jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html says
<pitti> autopkgtest for shotwell 0.15.1-0ubuntu2: PASS (Jenkins: public, private)
<pitti> but http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-shotwell/ failed
<pitti> I just re-triggered it
<pitti> I actually fixed the original failure, but it now failed due to the ttyS0 issue
<jibel> it should not be pass or fail but running
<jibel> {"status": {"i386": "RUNNING", "amd64": "PASS", "all": "RUNNING"}, "package": "shotwell",
<pitti> well, britney already propagated it
<pitti> *now* it succeeded
<pitti> love all these "jenkins fixed" mails :)
<pitti> umockdev is fixed in 0.5.1, will be autosynced this evening
<jibel> \o/
<davmor2> Morning all
<slickymaster> morning all
<jibel> pitti, did you see this error in the lab too? I haven't seen it before
<jibel> (the tr error)
<pitti> jibel: not that I remember; just occasionaly locally
<slickymaster> bbl ->
<elopio> good morning.
<bfiller> jcollado: our standup delayed this morning, all tied up on another call
<jcollado> bfiller: Ok, thanks for letting me know. I'll just wait for you in the mumble channel.
<balloons> ping DanChapman
<DanChapman> balloons, howdy o/
<balloons> howdy :-) Just curious if you had any insight on why the ubiquity runs are still yellow and red :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, bug 1267116 is causing the majority of the fails which are segfaulting. I have a patch to push to fix the fails on the progress bar fraction.
<ubot5> bug 1267116 in autopilot-gtk (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with SIGSEGV in GtkNode::MatchStringProperty()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267116
<DanChapman> balloons, i see xubuntu is now unblocked YAY!
<balloons> DanChapman, ahh, ty.. I missed that bug :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, that bug is impossible to reproduce locally!! I must have run them 100's of times and not once can i get it to do it :-(
<balloons> ahh no fun.. I know how that works trust me
<balloons> the lab can be a magical place ;-)
<balloons> ping elopio
<elopio> balloons: pong.
<balloons> elopio, have you had any issues with tab switching and the uitk emulator?
<elopio> balloons: just a couple.
<elopio> 1- when the center of the tab label we need to click is really close to the border, nothing will happen because unity catches the click.
<balloons> It's confusing because the test on uitk passed, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/131:20140116:20140115.1/6095/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot/673464/, while it fails http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/maguro/114:20140106:20131223.2/5905/ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot/642628/
<elopio> 2- when the center is out of the screen, we will just fail misserably.
<elopio> We need to scroll a little before clicking.
<balloons> not many apps use the switch by index
<balloons> oO actually this one doesn't either.. I guess internally though, it all runs through by index
<elopio> balloons: yeah, we take the objectName and turn it into an index, in order to see how many switches we need.
<elopio> balloons: I see no problem on the desktop, and I have no maguro to see it running.
<elopio> balloons: can we emulate maguro?
<balloons> yes, same issue here. The emulator is a place to see such things, but we'd probably need to record it. who wants to wait 10 mins or so for it to appear
<balloons> if it's a maguro only thing, I'm not too concerned. If you think we could do tab switching a bit better, let's at least file a bug I guess against UITK
<balloons> elopio, ^^
<elopio> balloons: right, I have those bugs only in my head. I'm adding them.
<elopio> that's in my todo after landing the text fields emulator.
<elopio> balloons: but in the case of the clock, all the labels are small, so it shouldn't be affected.
<elopio> I'll try to set up my emulator today to give it a try.
<balloons> I've played with cpulimit just now.. not sure how useful it is sadly, but it does make things run slow :-)
<elopio> balloons: it was already reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1212303
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1212303 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "the tab autopilot emulator will fail to switch to the next tab if the current is too long" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> elopio, is all the issues with uitk and qt5.2 resolved?
<balloons> *are
<elopio> balloons: I don't know what issues.
<elopio> I'm just getting back to work with uitk.
<balloons> elopio, I had seen some build issues. I guess if you didn't get invovled, there wasn't anything to be worried about :-)
<elopio> balloons: I don't know, but I have to meet with them tomorrow morning on their weekly meeting
<elopio> in case you want me to ask something
<balloons> just ensure the uitk is in good shape. if it tests well on 5.2, our qml apps should be fairly safe
<elopio> balloons: I'll let you know about the status.
<senan> DanChapman, Good Eve
<DanChapman> senan, hey there :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<Letozaf_> balloons, got new on reminders app ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, did you see the calendar request I pinged you on?
<balloons> Letozaf_, no, nothing new on reminders atm
<balloons> I'm going to keep working on it
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I was about to have a look at calendar app now
 * Letozaf_ is rebooting pc
<Letozaf_> balloons, could it be that some calendar app tests fail on my desktop ? I just ran the tests on my box
<balloons> Letozaf_, I think there is a bug with translations
<balloons> so non-english
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok but should I just carry on writing the new test ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes carry on. But if it's not a locale issue, then it's an unknown problem and we should figure out why ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I got 8 failures on 17 tests, thats  a lot the last one is:
<Letozaf_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Letozaf_>   File "/home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/ubuntu-calendar-app/tests/autopilot/calendar_app/tests/test_calendar.py", line 99, in test_new_event
<Letozaf_>     Eventually(Not(Is(None))))
<Letozaf_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/testtools/testcase.py", line 412, in assertThat
<Letozaf_>     raise MismatchError(matchee, matcher, mismatch, verbose)
<Letozaf_> MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test failed: None matches Is(None)
<Letozaf_> balloons, doen't look like a translation problem
<balloons> Letozaf_, well that's definitely an issue.. let me try on my box real quick
<Letozaf_> balloons, but here http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/132:20140116.1:20140115.1/6112/ all tests passed
<balloons> Letozaf_, can you do me a quick favor actually? My n4 isn't working atm.. can you test this branch quickly for music and ensure it passes? lp:~vthompson/music-app/artists-tab-ap-test
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> i'll try calendar trunk
<balloons> trunk works still for me locally :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like something is wrong on my box then :O
<balloons> Letozaf_, not necessarily.. which test fails?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes I just made changes that aren't in CI yet
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me finish runnin music_app test then I will tell you
<Letozaf_> balloons, all tests passed for lp:~vthompson/music-app/artists-tab-ap-test
<balloons> Letozaf_, ty
<Letozaf_> balloons, yw
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will run the calendar app tests again now
<balloons> kk
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6764317/
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think I should run the tests one by one, the output doesn't say much, what remains in my terminal at least
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, run the test that fails in solo
<balloons> you running with -v?
<balloons> -vv?
<Letozaf_> balloons, -vv
<knome> -vvv
<knome> -vvvv
<knome> -vvvvv
<balloons> oO knome
<Letozaf_> knome, :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, same error running only calendar_app.tests.test_calendar.TestMainView.test_new_event so I think that the other tests just do not run when this fails the autopilot test get interrupted by this failure
<balloons> ahh, perfect. Ok, so do you know why it's failing?
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me look at the code...
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like the event is not created in timeline, the assert fails as the event is not found
<balloons> ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe I can try to reproduce it by hand
<Letozaf_> balloons, manually
<Letozaf_> balloons, to verify that the event is created or not
<balloons> sure, that's a good idea to verify :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, the event is not created, after I have saved it I cannot find it
<Letozaf_> balloons, :O
<balloons> oO really?
<balloons> it shows up for me
<balloons> how interesting
<Letozaf_> balloons, :? how strange... I must have something wrong on my PC
<Letozaf_> balloons, I do not see the events I insert on my desktop but on the device I do
<Letozaf_> balloons, oO
<KI7MT> What's the policy for writing test cases for apps which are not part of the install manifest ?
<balloons> KI7MT, you can write tests for any app.. Our primary focus is the default apps, but :-) There is a maintenance burden with having lots of tests that aren't being used.. what did you have in mind?
<KI7MT> balloons, Thats' what I thought, was looking at some of the bugs for Lubuntu, Gdebi is listed as a need, but when I checked the manifest, it's not listed.
<KI7MT> I have not checked the others listed yet.
<Letozaf_> balloons, it must be something wrong on my PC, now it's getting late for me, but I will run the calendar-app tests on my notebook tomorrow, if they work I will just re-install on my PC, maybe too much playing around messed something
<Letozaf_> balloons, buona notte see you tomorrow :D
<KI7MT> balloons, However, I did find gdebi and gdebi-core on the 13.10 Beta2 manifest, need to look at this a bit further, but Maybe I pulled the wrong manifest.
<KI7MT> balloons, sure enough .. lubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.manifest also lists both .. so i guess it's good-to-go. Not sure how I balls'ed it up the first time around.
<balloons> lol :-)
<balloons> sometimes I feel crazy when I re-read something
<KI7MT> balloons, I have Lubuntu up and running, for Gdebi test-case, should I have the user(s) do an actual install & removal of a package to test it's functionality? This would require downloading a .deb package before hand.
<phillw> KI7MT: simply add and remove a  libre office package...
<phillw> --> runs back to #phillw :)
<KI7MT> phillw, Not sure I understand that, are libre packages .deb ?
<phillw> all packages as standard are .deb. we can use .rpm / zlib etc.
<KI7MT> Understand, but for gdebi the .deb has to reside locally on the system, so I think i'd have to DL one first.
<phillw> KI7MT: Is gdebi a test case for lubuntu?
<KI7MT> Yes
<KI7MT> well .. it will be when Im done writing it :-)
<phillw> some one has been writing new test cases :)
<KI7MT> Yeah, was goign to DL like dialog or something simple that has very few deps, and use that as the install/remove example.
<KI7MT> as Gdebi is a package manager, probably should test that it can do what it's intended to do I'd think.
<phillw> KI7MT:
<phillw> I have found gdebi to be okay, but lubuntu can not support other applications such as gdebi... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/14.04
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-17
<KI7MT> phillw, Hmm ok, Im confused the, Gdebi is installed by default and is in System Tools >> Gdebi Package Installer .. Should I not work this Bug on LP ?
<KI7MT> *confused then, .. ..
<phillw> KI7MT: what is the confusion?
<phillw> KI7MT: bug number always helps :)
<KI7MT> Hold one, let me go get it.
<KI7MT> phillw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1185953
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1185953 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Gdebi" [Undecided,In progress]
<KI7MT> phillw, and this was the Lubuntu list of bugs I was looking through: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?field.tag=lubuntu
<phillw> KI7MT: thank you for looking into things, feel free to nag us (or just me if no one else will answer). if you join https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing you will have more details :)
<KI7MT> If we should put hold of on Lubuntu test-cases,  maybe we should put notes the bugs, so we dont go down the wrong path here.
<KI7MT> Edubuntu kind of in the same boat, was told they don't use all the test-cases for all their QA needs.
 * KI7MT heads over to #lubuntu to nag phillw about current bugs :-)
<teward> phillw has a nagging tolerance level...
<teward> so don't nag him too much, KI7MT
<KI7MT> Ok, thanks.
<KI7MT> Hello, I'm about finished with a couple test-cases, and wanted to get some peer reviews on it. What is the preferred method for doing this, push the branch up without a merge proposal, or mailing-list?
<pitti> Good morning
<KI7MT> gm
<Noskcaj> hey KI7MT. Welcome to lubuntu-qa
<KI7MT> Noskcaj, Hello
<Noskcaj> I think i'm the temporary head of QA for lubuntu, but my testing ability is limtied due to hardware issues. If you need help, please ask
<KI7MT> Noskcaj, well, I dont have a few questions. There are a number of bugs filed for test-cases ..with all the changes happening, are these sill valid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?field.tag=lubuntu
<KI7MT> *I do have a few  .. ..
<KI7MT> sri abt the typos, I'm on a super small KB an screen.
<Noskcaj> You can fix the testcase bugs easily enough, need me to show you. And that's fine
<KI7MT> Noskcaj, No I'm ok with writing them and MP's etc, just wanted to make sure they are needed.
<Noskcaj> yeah, although hardinfo is probably lower priority since it is not going to have a new version very often (orphaned both upstream and in debian, plus lubuntu has very little in the way of available devs)
<KI7MT> There's plenty others to keep folks busy :-)
<Noskcaj> yeah
<KI7MT> I'm working on a server_upgrade_cli test-case at the moment, then gonna move on to apps.
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks
<KI7MT> just found out I can do lp:~$user/+junk/branch-name  for peer reviews, that will be nice.
<Noskcaj> Yeah, although for most stuff it's fine having it in the project's code page
<KI7MT> LOL. I'm the king of typo's...
<KI7MT> I think I suffer dyslexia .. or at lesat my KB thinks I have that problem .. lol ..
<Noskcaj> :)
<slickymaster> morning all
<davmor2> Morning all
<slickymaster> morning davmor2
<balloons> davmor2, so the clock has the same fate as calendar yes?
<davmor2> balloons: indeed.  See email.  I'm wondering if a simply sleep on setUp might be the cure.  om26er has also suggested a couple of things too
<davmor2> balloons: I might spend some time Monday looking into it if I have time
<balloons> elopio, do you know of anyone who has had to mock an online account on ubuntu touch using autopilot? For example a google account or facebook, or ubuntu one?
<elopio> balloons: we are currently trying to solve that for the scope tests.
<elopio> no good news there, as the online accounts don't seem to be really testable.
<balloons> elopio, well excellent :-) Can I join the club
<elopio> so what they will do is to use a fake libubuntuoneauth
<elopio> balloons: maybe we should invest in a more general approach that works for many online accounts.
<balloons> elopio, what I've done so far is to insert some sql into the accounts config db
<balloons> so the account shows up and the app starts, but of course auth fails on the backend
<elopio> balloons: I need to go to a meeting. I'll be back with you afterwards.
<balloons> elopio, ty :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, elopio hi, where can I find ubuntu 12.04.4?
<elopio> balloons: I'm back.
<balloons> elopio, see #ubuntu0touch
<SergioMeneses> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ there are isos but 12.04.3
<balloons> hi SergioMeneses
<elopio> SergioMeneses: I think that's not yet released: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ^^ indeed. I was thinking it wasn't released yet and he's right
<SergioMeneses> got it
<SergioMeneses> thanks guys
<elopio> balloons: while we wait for the reply there, I asked about qt5.2 today and they gave me this document where they keep track of the status and testing:
<elopio> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjuCdq68GSyVdFI4QzNQdWpfME5aMEV2VXo0cUpOMkE&usp=drive_web#gid=19
<elopio> timo is working on it.
<elopio> balloons: also, I tried the emulator to reproduce the maguro bug, and it just stays in a black screen
<elopio> well, and after a while, my computer gets stuck.
<balloons> elopio, yea sometimes the emulator just crashes for me
<elopio> balloons: I'll ask around to see if I can fix it. But if you can run that test and tell me what's going on, that would be nice.
<balloons> which test elopio ?
<senan> balloons; good eve
<elopio> balloons: the one that fails with the tabs on the clock app. I think, opening the timer tab.
<balloons> elopio, ohh, lol.. I'm working on the clock app.. I can't get it to run in the emulator, just crashes for me
<elopio> ahh, well, I'll note it down and return to it later.
<balloons> elopio, yea.. the bigger bug is what davmor2 mentioned this morning in his mail
<senan> balloons: One strange thing happened while playing a mp3 file..I closed totem but the song is still playing and no way to stop it
<balloons> senan, ouch.. I assume it will end when it's finished :-) Is totem still running in the background?
<senan> sorry rhythembox
<senan> No it is not running
<davmor2> senan: click on the sound indicator, and click on pause?
<senan> I tried opening another file it is playing but no application
<davmor2> senan: I bet it is still running because the indicator keeps it open
<elopio> that one is bad :(
<senan> but nothing is there under the speaker icon
<davmor2> senan: do ps aux | grep rhythmbox
<senan> only the following options mute | volume control and settings
<senan> davmor2: its there
<senan> :)
<senan> killed
<davmor2> senan: so the issue then is that it is missing from the indicator if anything
<senan> i tried again.. same issue when closing rhythmbox
<balloons> if you can reproduce it, should be able to report a nice bug
<senan> balloons: I just completed system upgrade..let me reboot and try again
<balloons> elopio, so what of this online accounts mocking? I'd like to get this working :-)
<elopio> balloons: I think we need a big investment on this by the online accounts devs.
<elopio> first, it would be nice a way to get your credentials into the phone without using the UI.
<elopio> second, it would be good to have a way to use an alternate keyring, so the tests don't affect the real one.
<balloons> elopio, I agree, but I don't think we can wait on getting something nice if it doesn't already exist
<elopio> third, it would be good to have a fake online accounts that just replies what we tell it to.
<balloons> we may have to make it ourselves
<elopio> balloons: I agree there. But your options are small at this point. I'm going to automate the test helpers for the flow using all the real deal: open settings, go to accounts and add an ubuntu one account.
<elopio> you could use that while we find a way to mock things.
<elopio> or, you could do what the click scopes devs will do: with an env var, they will switch to a fake library that doesn't talk to anything related to online accounts.
<balloons> hmm.. Perhaps launching settings and adding the account directly might be the most failsafe
<balloons> I'd really prefer not to do it that way.. but it should be the most robust longterm (assuming the test isn't flaky, hah)
<elopio> balloons: I hope you will be able to do that by the end of next week, with properly tested helpers. So it shouldn't be flacky.
<balloons> Is there anything I can do to speed this up.. shall I try the fake lib?
<elopio> balloons: the fake lib will work only on the scope, because they will modify the scope to use the lib.
<elopio> balloons: -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-credentials/+bug/1269585
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1269585 in ubuntuone-credentials "Add an environment variable to fake the interaction with online accounts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elopio> dobey will work on it.
<elopio> balloons: a good think would be to make sure everything that uses an u1 account is using this lib.
<elopio> but still, it doesn't solve the cases for google accounts or other things.
<elopio> and if you want to help me automating the online accounts UI, that will surely speed things :)
<senan> balloons: Issue still there
<balloons> elopio, ok, so that solution really doesn't fix the bigger problem
<balloons> Can we generate an auth token in the background with the UI?
<senan> If I close rhythm box then there is no way to pause or stop the song..we have to relaunch rhythmbox again
<balloons> we must be able to
<balloons> senan, take a look and see if it's reported.. if not, file a bug my friend
<balloons> nice find!
<elopio> balloons: I don't get what you mean. With the UI, we can do everything.
<elopio>  The problem I see is that without the UI, we can't do anything.
<senan> I should file it under rhythm box right
<balloons> elopio, afaik, the UI connects to the site and prompts for user and pass. The server and client exchange tokens and you are connected
<balloons> in theory we should be able to fake this interaction ourselves.. we would need to find out more about oauth
<elopio> balloons: ah, if you just want to use a fake SSO server, that shouldn't be that hard.
<balloons> Well I'm trying to think aloud what is the best way to go
<elopio> balloons: also, we can create many fake accounts on staging, so we don't even need the user to exists before we test.
<elopio> balloons: I would prefer to avoid online accounts completely.
<elopio> but using a fake SSO server and testing on staging is what I'm going to do for now.
<balloons> elopio, are we even forced to use a fake sso server? I feel like we *could* use the real once
<balloons> ideally all server interaction would be mocked, but at the moment we don't have that
<balloons> that's another big picture problem
<elopio> balloons: yes, you can use the real ones. We need to stop accessing external services, but not necessarily now.
<elopio> and hopefully, we will get the online accounts dev investing in testability soon.
<elfy> afternoon peeps
<balloons> evening gov'ner elfy
<elfy> ha :p
<elfy> #pleased
<elfy> no testcase bugs I've mistakenly assigned to myself left at the moment :p
<balloons> elfy, I saw you updating some
<elfy> yea - sorry about all that - or the ones where I was doing the same thing again ...
<balloons> I spam stuff all the time
<elfy> I didn't really know I was ... see the PM :p
<balloons> lol.. we can cut you some slack elfy.. only because knome likes you..
<balloons> btw knome, I see "your" used improperly everywhere now.. I think I'm almost trained. I'm noticing others :-)
<elfy> LOL - twice :P
<balloons> elopio, so I guess I'll try and place with the accounts console now
<elopio> balloons: yes, go for it. Please send me the MP so I can take a look and copy.
<balloons> elopio, :-) Will definitely do. Thanks for your help
<elopio> balloons: accounts console is python, but it's not packaged, so we will need to use the cmd for now.
<elopio> a nice thing for them to do is to make the python package out of it.
<balloons> yes, we'll shell out for now
<balloons> ohh I need to make that bug
<elopio> balloons: ok, thanks to you. I now have a better picture of what I need to do.
<elopio> balloons: I'm doing some funny work for lists. You might want to take a look:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/listview-scroll_to_bottom/+merge/202129
<elopio> now, when we use the list.click_element, we will first scroll it into view.
<balloons> oOoO
<elopio> well, if the list is vertical. For horizontal or grids, I still don't know what to do.
<elfy> balloons: do you know when the iso tracker will get set up for flavours A2 builds next week?
 * elfy wants the URL for his test call 
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> I can make the milestone
<balloons> but I don't want to step on toes as normally kate does this
<elfy> balloons: :)
<elfy> well ... steal the URL and tell me it :p
 * elfy isn't sure - other than Xubuntu - who's participating this time 
<balloons> mm.. I shouldn't actually.. it might confuse
<elfy> I know
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Alpha2
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/310/builds
<elfy> you are a star shining in the firmament
<elfy> I've put us in
<elfy> balloons: thanks :) I can get the call done over the weekend for us now - working beginning of the week and it's a rush then
<balloons> ohh yea
<elopio> balloons: also, text fields emulator just merged \o/
<balloons> ohh nice.. Updating the old tests is the issue now, heh
<elopio> balloons: that, and using the OSK
<elopio> as the code was getting too complicated, I left that for a following branch.
<balloons> I saw Olivier opened that bug for stopping maliit-server :-) I added most of the core apps
<slickymaster> bbl ->
<elopio> balloons: yeah, that will cause breakages. A good candidate for pair programming on the sprint :)
 * elopio <- lunch
<davmor2> balloons: so next week I should hopefully be able to test the terminal-app again right well with any joy :)
<balloons> terminal app eh? need the plugin author to fix backspace and enter :-)
<davmor2> balloons: that's the one isn't the rumour that he will be at a computer next week?
<balloons> davmor2, he's pc's been in storage I guess. I hope he's gotten it back
<balloons> elopio, I feel like I'm missing something with account-console. It still gives me a login ui box
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<balloons> working on reminders app still :-p
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) I ran calendar-app autopilot tests on my notebook and: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6770011
<Letozaf_> balloons, now I have got errors that have to do with language
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I think this week-end I better re-install Ubuntu on my PC something must be broken
<balloons> Letozaf_, the language issues are correct
<Letozaf_> balloons, but shouldn't they be fixed ?
<balloons> well, yes of course :-)
<balloons> Just saying Olivier found that out.. let me find the bug
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1268574
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268574 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot tests assume English locale" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> would be good to fix that one also
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was looking at the code...
<balloons> Letozaf_, off the top I would guess we would have to use numerics for months not names
<balloons> or use the base string
<Letozaf_> balloons, numerics sounds good to me, what do you mean with "base string" ?
<balloons> I mean, the strings are translated.. I'm not sure the untranslated string would even be availible. numeric is better
<Letozaf_> balloons, doesn't sound bad but do not know how it works, so numeric sounds better to me
<balloons> you gonna just tackle that one too? awesome :-)
<balloons> so we are trying to use a command line tool to do the login for the online account bits
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> i'm playing with it right now
<balloons> account-console is the command
<Letozaf_> balloons, where do I find this command ? I mean if I wanted to see how it works
<Letozaf_> balloons, apt-cache search does not find it
<balloons> sudo apt-get install account-plugin-tools
<Letozaf_> balloons, I had just found it with google :P
<elopio> balloons: yeah, the help just show commands with dark details.
<elopio> I'll give it a try.
<balloons> elopio, I'll pass along what I did
<balloons> tried create, then edit with account-console edit --service evernote --username user --password pass 1
<KI7MT> Hello All, I finished writing up a few test cases for server-upgrades [ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1172452 ]. Should I post these to my lp:~ki7mt/+junk/server-upgrade-tests .. or send them up as a merge proposal and get feed back that way?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1172452 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Testcase Needed: Server Upgrade Test" [High,In progress]
<elfy> do a MP please
<KI7MT> elfy, Ok, thank, will send it up shortly. "Please be Kind" this was a rough one :-)
<elfy> lol
<elfy> this channel is logged - you'll be able to find me fighting with bzr :p
<KI7MT>  ..lol .. ditto, I ahve lots of bzr battles .. bzr usually wins .. lol..
<elfy> yea :(
<elfy> knome will back me up on that one
<KI7MT> knome, saved my head from exploding last week on on some ubuntu-docs stuff.
<knome> what
<knome> :P
<elfy> :)
<elfy> KI7MT: knome isn't that bad - quite useful :)
<knome> "mostly harmless"
<elfy> that works :)
 * KI7MT has to concentrate now .. bzr madness about to begin :-)
<elfy> don't look at your client then :)
<KI7MT> If test-case-format simply spits back the file name, does that mean all-is-well ?
<elfy> yep
<KI7MT> kk thanks
<elfy> make an error or two now you know all is well- run it again and see how it gives you the errors
<elfy> is what I did :)
<elfy> 7 or 8 times ...
<KI7MT> ok.. good Idea
<elfy> I did actually seriously do that - just not 7 or 8 times :)
<knome> maybe 9
<elfy> hates you
 * KI7MT puts on hit flak jacket ... and ... 
<KI7MT> elfy, Here ya go: https://code.launchpad.net/~ki7mt/ubuntu-manual-tests/server-upgrade-cli/+merge/202185
<elfy> yep - will get mail for it :)
<elfy> won't be looking tonight though I'm afraid :)
<KI7MT> elfy, Probably gonna tak more than a night to look through .. test some 30+ test cases
<elfy> :)
<KI7MT> * i tested some 30 .. .
<elfy> good fun
<elfy> apparently
<KI7MT> I learned allot going through it actually.
<elfy> yep - I did while I 've been looking too
<elfy> now - I'm looking at one's I wrote a cycle ago - making sure they are good for me to call testing against for us - and finding those ones are just perfect :p
<KI7MT> Distro SW + Perfect are two words not commonly used is the same sentence :-)
<KI7MT> I think it's safe to say, we gonna be busy for the foreseeable future :)
<elfy> you've not really met me - I am the eternal cynic :p
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-18
<slickymaster> afternoon all
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-12
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> balloons: might be nice to get this tracker issue sorted by IS before A2 - people really will have no idea if a bug has already been reported without opening them all up
<elopio> good morning
<elopio> ping paulliu: when would you like to pair with one of us?
<paulliu> elopio: now..?
<paulliu> elopio: wait. I'm updating my phone.
<paulliu> elopio: when ready I'll tell you. When is your working hours?
<paulliu> From now to 8 hours?
<elopio> paulliu: yes, more or less. I usually take a long break at some point, so I EOD in ~10 hours.
<elopio> paulliu: ping me when you are ready.
<paulliu> elopio: ok
<balloons> elfy, indeed, i pinged about it last week and will do so again
<balloons> thanks for the reminder!
<dobey> brendand: hi. the issue with "games" department not showing up on your phone last week. you are still seeing that, correct?
<brendand> dobey, haven't checked since
<dobey> brendand: can you check real quick and see? if so, can you tell me the image #, device, channel, and if it's a clean flash, or upgraded from some older flashing?
<elopio> rhuddie: alesage: charles: balloons: in case you haven't read my email yet, the sprint board is https://canonical.leankit.com/Boards/View/112652372#workflow-view
<alesage> elopio, got it, I'm going to fill in some of the texts there if you don't mind
<elopio> alesage: go ahead.
<alesage> elopio, also all the docs are in lp:autopilot proper, yes?
<balloons> same it, ty elopio. i'll let you know soon if i'm in or out :-)
<elopio> balloons: thanks.
<elopio> alesage: yes.
<balloons> elopio, for assigning work, is it just anyone grabs anything?
<alesage> balloons, that's been the pattern in the past yes
<elopio> balloons: yes. Ideally, if you are free you take the top-priority task.
<elopio> but in this sprint everything has almost the same priority.
<balloons> ack
<alesage> elopio, any idea how to add charles as a leankit user?
<charles> alesage, :-)
<elopio> alesage: charles: https://wiki.canonical.com/LeanKitKanban?highlight=%28leankit%29
<elopio> I think, ping marcus haslam.
<charles> will do
<charles> pinged w/summary in #design
<alesage> elopio, I'm tempted to dive in on this qtcreator stuff since it's new to me, any objection?
<elopio> alesage: go for it.
 * alesage dives in
<paulliu> elopio: ok. shall we start? I've already upgrade my phone to latest image. And it can run autopilot3 on it.
<paulliu> elopio: http://people.canonical.com/~thomir/ueqa-code-proposals/proposals/indicator-display/index.html#shell-ui-test-helpers
<elopio> paulliu: lets do it.
<paulliu> elopio: I wonder what is unity8.Indicator. I tried to import unity8.
<elopio> paulliu: hangouts?
<paulliu> dir(unity8). There isn't such stuff.
<paulliu> elopio: ok
<paulliu> elopio: wait. hangout breaks now.
<elopio> paulliu: that's something you will have to add.
<paulliu> elopio: do you have mumble?
<elopio> paulliu: I don't have it, but give me a couple of minutes and I'll get it.
<paulliu> elopio: ok. So it is a proxy for the Indicator, right?
<elopio> paulliu: yes, for a generic indicator. We extend it to add methods specific to display indicator.
<elfy> balloons: ta
<elopio> paulliu: I'm in mumble. What channel should we use?
<paulliu> elopio: Taipei 1 on 1?
<paulliu> elopio: there's nobody now.
<elopio> paulliu: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/autopilot/api/introspection.html?highlight=print_tree#autopilot.introspection.dbus.DBusIntrospectionObject.print_tree
<balloons> elopio, if you need an updated version of the sdk helpers; http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot-sdk-helpers.html
<elopio> balloons: right, thanks for that!
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<ahoneybun> where is best to help testing
<balloons> hey ahoneybun
<knome> balloons, see PM
<ahoneybun> balloons, sup
<knome> silly man
<balloons> hey knome; what a day
<knome> :)
<knome> can't argue with that
<knome> bought a new phone, which didn't have the one feature i wanted, so took the battery out of that to replace the dead one in my old phone ;)
<balloons> knome, lol, sometimes an upgrade really isn't
<knome> well i didn't want a new phone... i had to, because the battery died :P
<knome> so i thought i'd buy one with the same battery as a backup plan
<knome> ended up paying 34 euros for the phone, new battery would have been 25 euros
<knome> and there is an extra microusb charger for wife too
<knome> so could think it as a accessory purchase with a free dumbphone ;)
<balloons> knome, ahh.. i used to collect old phones and batteries that way. i'd get a new phone (same one), but only take the battery out of it and continue to use the old phone
<knome> ;)
<knome> i wouldn't have mind the new phone, but since it can't do that one thing, i don't mind dumping it either :D
<balloons> ahoneybun, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/Tester; specifically https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/Tester to start
<knome> balloons, same url? :P
<balloons> knome, haha! yes
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/Tester#Setup was what i meant; aka, get the devel version of ubuntu installed and go at it
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-13
<alesage> elopio I'm having trouble getting a raw UnityTestCase going, can't get past a missing def for GRID_UNIT_PX, don't appear to be doing anything differently from any other unity8 test, any ideas?
<elopio> alesage: yes, I saw that last week. I don't know where that var went, and we need to make that use a default value if there is none.
<elopio> that won't happen on the phone
<elopio> GRID_UNIT_PX=13
<alesage> elopio eeenteresting, ok
<elopio> and you can set the value anyway.
<alesage> elopio, ok I'll set up a temporary check
<elfy> pitti: you got a minute - been looking at systemd-sysv in a vm - supposed to see upstart stanza in grub afterwards, not here - grub doesn't appear to change, but it DOES boot with systemd seemingly - both before and after grub.cfg's here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9726418/
<pitti> elfy: hey!
<elfy> not sure if I'm going mad - or there is in fact something up with that ;)
<pitti> elfy: can you try what happens after "sudo update-grub"?
<elfy> and good morning to you :)
<pitti> elfy: save the previous file first, for diffing
<elfy> oh bah
<elfy> forgot that :D
<pitti> elfy: well, I'm not sure whether you are supposed to run this manually; I think it should happen automatically
<pitti> but first, does that actually work? (this was just a wild guess)
<elfy> pitti: never mind - just an elfy fail ...
<pitti> ?
<elfy> not really thinking - just did what https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers#Permanent_switch says
<elfy> now that I've also updated grub it all looks right :)
<pitti> elfy: I at least add that there
<elfy> might be good - others might just follow that without thinking as well :D
<pitti> elfy: done
<pitti> elfy: many thanks for pointing this out!
<elfy> other than that - not had any problems at all for this cycle with systemd
<elfy> the only nvidia update I had worked ok - last cycle had a couple of issues there
<pitti> elfy: nice!
<pitti> many thanks for verifying the instructions
<elfy> welcome :)
<elfy> pitti: what's the current plan for defaulting to systemd?
<pitti> elfy: we'll have the mini-sprint this week to convert remaining upstart jobs, then some more items to fix on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1411-systemd-migration
<pitti> elfy: so I hope we can flip the switch end of Jan/start of Feb
<pitti> for desktop/server/cloud
<pitti> touch might take a little longer, but is relatively independent
<pitti> and then next cycle address session upstart
<pitti> sorry, need to run out for a doctor appointment, bbl
<elfy> thanks for the info - cya :)
<elopio> good morning!
<elopio> balloons, alesage, charles: for this week that we don't have to wait for veebers, we could make the stand up meeting earlier and then rhuddie won't have to stay late.
<elopio> is it ok for you to move the meeting 3 hours?
<rhuddie> elopio, good morning. sounds good to me :)
<paulliu> elopio: I pushed a commit to the branch.
<paulliu> elopio: BTW, can I run a method of a QML object?
<paulliu> elopio: I mean, if we directly call IndicatorsMenu.show(), we can just open it rather than use the input stuff.
<elopio> paulliu: nice, I'm looking at it.
<elopio> you can't call a qml method.
<elopio> paulliu: and I think you can't edit the checked property. Does that work?
<paulliu> elopio: yeah. I think I'll change it with the input click.
<elopio> paulliu: we have a Checkbox custom proxy object
<elopio> self.select_single(ubuntuuitoolkit.CheckBox, objectName='switcher')
<paulliu> elopio: Also I cannot open the tab because it needs to be done in the main_window.
<elopio> and then you will have methods to check and uncheck.
<paulliu> elopio: ok. cool. I'll use it.
<elopio> paulliu: which tab?
<paulliu> elopio: I mean the IndicatorsMenu...
<paulliu> elopio: the current open method in my commit doesn't work because the height is not enough to open it.
<elopio> paulliu: I think it should be self.globalRect.y + self.globalRect.height
<paulliu> elopio: ok
<elopio> I will give a try to your branch soon. But you are of course in the right track.
<paulliu> elopio: Let me fix the issues, and then I'll ping you.
<elopio> ok
<charles> elopio, balloons, alesage, I can't make today's meeting if we move it 3 hours earlier (ie, ~1h from now) but feel free to go without me; alesage can report our progress
<alesage> rhuddie, I'm ok with moving mtg btw
<alesage> elopio, meeting in half an hour or so ok with moi
<elopio> balloons: charles? ^ are you ok too?
<balloons> elopio, meeting in 5 mins?
<balloons> I can do it
<elopio> balloons: 35
<balloons> ahh, I can do that too
<paulliu> elopio: pushed. Should work now.
<elopio>  paulliu: awesome.
<elopio> paulliu: you are invited to our meeting too. It's in 25 minutes.
<elopio> I'll update the calendar. I hope charles can make it.
<paulliu> elopio: ok
<charles> elopio, I'm about to go afk, I can make it at same time tomorrow though
<charles> paulliu, elopio, alesage, I'll be back in ~90 minutes
<elopio> charles: ok, sorry about the late notice. I'll
<elopio> meet with you in 90 so we update the doc with your status.
<charles> ack
<elopio> paulliu: confirmed it works.
<elopio> paulliu: when willl you EOD today?
<paulliu> few hours later I think.
<paulliu> So, should we proposed it? I think it still needs some minor tweaks.
<paulliu> And then I'll start on the PowerIndicatorHelper.
<elopio> paulliu: ok, I want to make some small style changes and try a couple of structure changes of the custom proxy objects
<paulliu> elopio: ok
<elopio> paulliu: after the meeting, I'll start making small changes and discussing them with you here.
<paulliu> elopio: ok
<elopio> nuclearbob: (or somebody  else) do you know how to call a cpp method from python?
<nuclearbob> elopio: no
<elopio> paulliu: I pushed a first change, onlyy with style fixes so the branch passes pep8 and pep257.
<elopio> you can run flake8 to get most of the errors.
<paulliu> elopio: ok
<paulliu> elopio: I also fix the test_indicators.py by flake8.
<elopio> paulliu: cool, thanks. Now I'm trying to improve the hierarchy of the custom proxy objects.
<elopio> paulliu: I've pushed a reorg of the cpos. Please review it anad let me know what do you think.
<paulliu> elopio: ok.
<paulliu> elopio: super cool. So when we do select_single, it will look-ups all the Classes and check with validate_dbus_object() class method?
<elopio> paulliu: yes. Autopiliot has a cache of objects that it checks for matches.
<elopio> it has some implementation problems, but works ok with some care.
<elopio> paulliu: is there a way to set the orientation lock without the ui?
<elopio> like calling a dbus method?
<paulliu> elopio: Let me check the plugins.
<paulliu> elopio: I think yes. the indicator-display provides it.
<paulliu> elopio: /com/canonical/indicator/rotation_lock
<elopio> paulliu: ok. I'm happy with the helpers, and looking at the tests now.
<elopio> ideally, we will start the test with the rotation unlocked.
<paulliu> elopio: qdbus com.canonical.indicator.rotation_lock /com/canonical/indicator/rotation_lock
<paulliu> elopio: ok
<elopio> so we need to use a fixture during the test set up that unlocks the rotation, and that during the test clean up returns it to the original value.
<elopio> second thing, we need to query the rotation value, to make sure that when the checkbox is checked, it is locked and when it is unchecked it is unlocked.
<elopio> paulliu: and third, we need to simulate a rotation and check that the shell respects or ignores it. For that we need what dandrader is writing.
<elopio> does it make sense?
<paulliu> elopio: yes.
<elopio>  paulliu: oh, one more thing. Check the checkbox, and assert that the icon is displayed in the top bar.
<elopio> paulliu: have you used python fixtures before?
<paulliu> elopio: no.
<elopio> paulliu: take a look at tests/autopilot/unity8/shell/fixture_setup.py
<elopio> we need one called RotationLock, that receives a state as an argument. On set up makes sure that the state is set, and on cleanup it returns the lock to the original value.
<paulliu> elopio: ok
<paulliu> elopio: got it.
<elopio> paulliu: would you want to pair to write the tests, or do you want to give it a try on your own?
<paulliu> elopio: why we use dbus-send command rather than using python dbus stuff?
<elopio> paulliu: I just copied it from somewhere else. You are right, the python dbus makes it look nicer.
<paulliu> elopio: yeah, I'll try it myself first. And see how it goes.
<dkessel> elfy: fyi, I am affected by bug 1410406 and thus cannot dogfood vivid atm...
<ubot5> bug 1410406 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "black screen after booting, 100% cpu usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1410406
<elfy> nasty
<elfy> thanks for letting me know though :)
<balloons> dkessel, wow.. ouch!
<dkessel> balloons: yup...
 * balloons decides maybe he won't reboot
<paulliu> elopio: Because the timezone diff is too large for us to be paired. So I'll try to write a version and check with you later.
<dkessel> i updated yesterday or the day before. so i guess if you haven't had it today, you're fine...
<elfy> I must have updated and rebooted with that then
<balloons> I updated this morning and was planning on rebooting this afternoon
<balloons> I'll wait a few hours before I do so now ;-)
<elopio> paulliu: agree. I think we can continue by mail.
 * dkessel says "buon anno" to Letozaf_ while leaving. I missed your message the other day
<Letozaf_> dkessel, buona anno to you too :) thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, this mp is still pending https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-docviewer-app/test-go-to-page-pdf-file/+merge/244690 you remember why ?
<balloons> hello Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, weird, I approved it; why did it never merge?
<Letozaf_> balloons, do not know, at least do not remember why
<balloons> the pre-req did merge
<Letozaf_> balloons, could it just got forgotten ?
<balloons> you want to resubmit perhaps to get jenkins to re-pick it up?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, let me try and force it first
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, excellent actually. I found out my wrist is not broken, just quite sore :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, good, so you will recover sooner :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, merged.. odd it didn't before, but :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks, I just think it got stuck :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-14
<paulliu> charles_: Can I get the rotation_lock by dbus methods from /com/canonical/indicator/rotation_lock ?
<paulliu> charles_: the rotation_lock seems to be a gsettings. Can you also export it to the dbus interface so we can access it?
<paulliu> charles_: For testing.
<charles> paulliu, I can do that, but I think you may be able to pull directly from the gsettings if you're wanting to test it in qml
<paulliu> charles: no. I'm writing the autopilot test.
<paulliu> charles: we want to use the autopilot to turn on/off the indicators rotation lock. And see if it did changes the real gsettings.
<charles> paulliu, ack
<charles> paulliu, I don't mind adding that to the rotation indiator, but just to make sure it's the right thing, why are you wanting to query this via dbus?
<charles> eg if you want to verify the gsettings independently you can do it from the command line with "gsettings get com.ubuntu.touch.system rotation-lock"
<elopio> Good morning team.
<paulliu> charles: ok. I'll use the command line.
<charles> paulliu, ack
<paulliu> charles: when I turn on/off the Rotation Lock, it didn't change the value of com.ubuntu.touch.system rotation-lock value.
 * charles looks
<charles> paulliu, wfm
<charles> paulliu, I pulled down the rotation lock indicator's menu and toggled the "Rotation Lock" menuitem
<charles> paulliu, repeatedly doing that + querying "gsettings get com.ubuntu.touch.system rotation-lock" gives me true, false, true, false as expected
<paulliu> charles: ok. Maybe something weird on my phone.
<charles> paulliu, you're running "gsettings get" in the phablet-shell session? :)
<paulliu> charles: yes
<paulliu> elopio: can you test if the fixtures works?
<paulliu> elopio: my phone dies.
<elopio> paulliu: sure. Same branch?
<paulliu> elopio: yes
<paulliu> elopio:  just pull
<elopio> paulliu: I get self.assertEqual(fixture._is_rotation_lock_enabled(), True)
<elopio> testtools.matchers._impl.MismatchError: False != True
<paulliu> elopio: yeah. I got the same. So if you turn on/off the rotation lock, is "gsettings get com.ubuntu.touch.system rotation-lock" shows the same value?
<paulliu> elopio: before my phone dies, I cannot get the correct value by gsettings. But charles can.
<elopio> paulliu: no, it doesn't matter the state of the checkbox, it always returns false
<paulliu> charles: ^
<elopio> also, the indicator icon is not being shown when I click the checkbox. Something stoped working.
<charles> ...?
 * charles re-tests
<elopio> gsettings set com.ubuntu.touch.system rotation-lock true does work.
<charles> okay so score 1 for testing
<elopio> \o/
<charles> this is working for me on 14.10 (krillin r191), but when I switch to 15.04 (mako r64) I get a consistent 'false'
<paulliu> charles: it's weird.. Just gsettings..
<charles> my first guess is that an indicator-display branch landed in 14.10 but not 15.04; if so that's an oversight
<charles> previously uss had a different key and then went with 'rotation-lock' in the gsettings, there was a branch to switch to that in indicator-display. maybe that didn't land in trunk for the 15.04 images
<charles> checking
<elopio> I can use the checkbox to disable the lock. Not to enable it.
<charles> no... no code changes between the two branches
<paulliu> elopio: so for the test we might want to do that twice..
<paulliu> elopio: if we change to test in the reverse order, I wonder the code will pass.
<elopio> paulliu: we can't automate at this level if there is an error.
<charles> no, this is broken, we shouldn't write the test to work around that
<elopio> what we do is report a bug, and put a skip with a link to that bug.
<charles> +1
<paulliu> ok.
<elopio> and make a comment on the bug report to reenable the test once it's fixed.
<elopio> paulliu: your fixture looks awesome.
<elopio> a couple of details.
<elopio> paulliu: for the moment, we should make the helpers compatible also with py2.
<paulliu> elopio: ok
<elopio> so when calling super, you need to use the old style. like super(IndicatorDisplayRotationLock, self).__init__()
<charles> paulliu, elopio, I have a meeting right now but I'll triage this right afterwards
<elopio> charles: thanks.
<charles> paulliu, elopio, please paste the bug url here
<elopio> paulliu: second, I think that we should have only one fixture_setup class. I would move the unity8/shell/fixture_setup.py to unity8/fixture_setup.py and put the one you added new there.
<elopio> what do you think about that?
<paulliu> elopio: ok.
<paulliu> elopio: btw, are you testing that on rtm?
<elopio> paulliu: no, I'm on vivid, krillin.
<alesage> elopio, I'm reviewing the make qmltest, might need you to lead me into this a little
<elopio> alesage: sure
<elopio> the easiest way to test it that I have found is bzr bd. Then install the built packages and open qtcreator to make projects with the templates.
<alesage> elopio, ok sure
<alesage> elopio, so this is a dumb question but how do I see the existing template?  it's just the default dummy project, yes?
<elopio> alesage: I don't get your question. How to create a project from the template?
<alesage> elopio, more like "what is a template"
<elopio> alesage: when you open qtcreator, you will see a page called ubuntu-sdk
<elopio> from that page click the link create a new project
<elopio> there you will see the templates, in the Ubuntu section.
<alesage> elopio, k I see
<elopio> alesage: on the branch, you will see many wizard.xml files
<elopio> that's what makes the templates appear here, and what tells qtcreator which files to copy into the new project.
<alesage> elopio, so you modified "App with Simple UI"?
<elopio> alesage: I modified many.
<elopio> I changed the default main file from main.qml to Main.qml in all templates.
<alesage> elopio, ok slowly dawning on self over here
<elfy> balloons: \o/ thanks for talking to IS
<balloons> elfy, no problem.. all appears well now
<elfy> yep
<elopio> rhuddie: ping, meeting.
<elopio> paulliu: have you filed the bug, or do you want me to do it?
<paulliu> elopio: I'll do it.
<elopio> paulliu: thanks.
<elopio> balloons: if you want to review the template branch, feel free. The more the merrier.
<elopio> I'm going for lunch.
<paulliu> elopio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-display/+bug/1410915
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1410915 in indicator-display (Ubuntu) "com.ubuntu.touch.system rotation-lock can't be changed by the checkbox in indicators" [Undecided,New]
<paulliu> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-display/+bug/1410915
<charles> paulliu, ty
<dkessel> good evening. looks like half the ubuntu world is subscribed to bug 1268257 :D I have never seen a bug with a heat of > 10000
<ubot5> bug 1268257 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331-updates 331.38-0ubuntu3: nvidia-331-updates kernel module failed to build, with only error: "objdump: '... .tmp_nv.o': No such file"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268257
<balloons> dkessel, ;-)
<balloons> evening to you as well
<dkessel> evening balloons :) Let me motivate myself by telling you that I will be looking at the qa tracker code again in a few minutes
<dkessel> lightdm in vivid is still failing for me BTW :p
<balloons> dkessel, oO. I think we nailed the last snafu of the rebuild yesterday by getting bug numbers showing again
<balloons> and yea, vivid is having some fun. There's a keyboard input install bug as well
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi, did you see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule  is still on Ubuntu 14.10 schedule ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, ? what do you mean?
<Letozaf_> balloons, shouldn't there be the release schedule of 15.04 ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<Letozaf_> balloons, this one ends October 2014
<balloons> let me fix the wiki too
<balloons> Letozaf_, wiki and calendar all fixed, thanks for noticing :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yw :)
<dkessel> balloons, knome: here is some progress on the qa tracker changes after two months of no progress: https://imgur.com/9561kt0
<dkessel> (a bit hacky)
 * balloons looks
<elfy> so did elfy
<balloons> nice
<elfy> I like
<balloons> ^^ me too
<elfy> ha - that'll be snap then :)
<elfy> anything that means people don't have to mouseover 70 little icons to find a bug works for me
<elfy> though it is likely to make the test page looooong I guess
<elfy> it needs more than critical bugs imo
<elfy> and is status/importance.assignee of any interest at this point
<elfy> maybe a table with bug number and title and perhaps a repeated column so
<elfy> bug - title | bug - title | bug - title
<elfy> just a thought :)
 * dkessel keeps elfy's suggestions for the next tracker hack evening
<knome> elfy, that'd make it harder to read, i prefer one bug per line
<knome> could have checkboxes to filter out different statues though
<elfy> knome: yes - but would you like the testcase page to be really looooooooooooooong
<knome> sure, but with filters, it's doable
<knome> and we can work on the listing to make each row less tall
<elfy> you'd have to page down past 30 or more bugs - then lines and lines of text - and then finally somewhere to report
<elfy> filter out kylin
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-15
<alesage> elopio, around? autopilot q
<elopio> alesage: 10 more minutes before a break to go to the gym. How can I help you?
<alesage> elopio, trying to use an 'Eventually' to wait for something to appear
<alesage> elopio this is very basic but the item doesn't exist yet, so I'll be waiting for the statenotfound exception to cease to be raised?
<alesage> elopio, or what would you do?
<elopio> alesage: I think I would use wait_select_single
<alesage> elopio, basic enough, yes
<alesage> elopio thanks, I think I was making this too difficult for self
<alesage> elopio, finding some difficulty in building this qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu, are you on utopic or vivid?
<elopio> alesage: vivid.
<elopio> alesage: I just did sudo apt-get build-dep qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<elopio> and bzr bd
<alesage> upgrading is always a risk for me b/c I'm on a mac :(
 * balloons picks up his chin from the floor
<davmor2> balloons: you really need to do something about that leprosy
<balloons> oO
<alesage> davmor2, just curious, what do you suggest?
<davmor2> balloons: chin on floor :)
<davmor2> alesage: maybe a bandage around the chin to stop it dropping on the floor intially maybe seeing a doctor :)
<alesage> davmor2, reasonable suggestions all
<davmor2> alesage: by the way I can't remember if I add all the Riddick films to the list so pitch black, chronicles of riddick and riddick :)
<alesage> davmor2, heh, ok :) , recall seeing Pitch Black whai back in the 90s, need to catch up
<balloons> so many movies with open endings
<alesage> you'd think of it as a story with a beginning middle and end but I guess it's more of a chronicle
<davmor2> balloons: nearly every film has an open ending nowadays that's why the ends are always so lame so the next film can pick up from the lame ending and say so you thought they were dead muhahahahaha
<balloons> alesage, heh, hence the name :-)
<elopio> ping paulliu: are you here?
<paulliu> elopio: yes. what's up?
<elopio> paulliu: we are having our stand up in two minutes. Would you like to attend, or tell us your status here?
<paulliu> elopio: ok. I think we are waiting for the bug to be fixed.
<paulliu> elopio: The Rotation Lock and gsettings value not matching.
<elopio> paulliu: ok, thanks.
<elopio> balloons: joining us?
<balloons> elopio, omw
<elopio> paulliu: charles has other blocking bugs to fix, so in the meantime is there something else we can do?
<elopio> maybe a another indicator, or a test that it's not affected by that bug?
<paulliu> elopio: yes. I'm looking into the Power  indicator.
<paulliu> elopio: http://people.canonical.com/~thomir/ueqa-code-proposals/proposals/indicator-power/index.html
<elopio> paulliu: awesome. charles and alesage have also been doing some work for that proposal, maybe you guys can talk to make sure that you are not doing the same work.
<paulliu> elopio: ok
<alesage> paulliu, our branch is here fwiw lp:~indicator-applet-developers/unity8/indicator-power-autopilot-test
<paulliu> alesage: ok.
<balloons> elopio, why do you want to start all known applications with https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/tests_for_known_apps/+merge/246531?
<elopio> balloons: to make sure they don't break.
<elopio> currently there are three applications broken in vivid. But only one of them is under test.
<balloons> elopio, what does 'all' entail though? ahh three; how is that controlled?
<elopio> balloons: the known apps are a dictionary that has app name and desktop file.
<elopio> ProcessManager.KNOWN_APPS
<elopio> all means all the apps that are in that dictionary.
<balloons> seems a bit odd to me. I'll have to pull the branch to understand I think. Are they intended to be example apps from each toolkit or something
<elopio> balloons: it's a thing we don't use much. You can register an app, calling a method that will put the name and the desktop file into this dictionary
<elopio> balloons: then you will be able to call self.process_manager.start_app in any point of the test, just passing the name.
<balloons> elopio, ohh.. I remember that, right
<elopio> and the ProcessManager.KNOWN_APPS has a group of common apps pre-registered.
<balloons> yes.. I remember indeed. It knows about calc, text editor, etc
<balloons> thanks elopio :-)
<elopio> I'm not sure how useful is it. But it's there, and it's broken.
<balloons> yea, major legacy stuff
<balloons> my first ap test used it
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-16
<DrManhattan> I have upgraded my samba to version 4.1.6 but Im still getting the talloc memory leak error. Is there any way I can keep samba password sync to user accounts and get rid of this memory error? no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<elopio> good morning.
<elopio> ping rhuddie, about the launching click app.
<rhuddie> elopio, hey
<elopio> rhuddie: hello.
<elopio> rhuddie: can you please add a card for the application custom proxy object, and put an estimate on it.
<elopio> hopefully, we will have time at the end to document it.
<elopio> rhuddie: and, about the last part of launching with qmlscene, I was referring to do it from a test.
<elopio> qmlscene would be the binary to launch, and the qml file the argument.
<rhuddie> elopio, ah, I was going to check with you about that
<elopio> so it would be something like self.launch_test_application('qmlscene', '....qml')
<rhuddie> right
<rhuddie> I'll add the card and make that update
<elopio> rhuddie: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/base.py#L47
<elopio> I'm not sure if we should document that's the function we should use. It feels like it's in the wrong module.
<elopio> but in many cases, you need to pass the full path to qmlscene, and that depends on your arch.
<elopio> rhuddie: and lastly, this doesn't work for all click applications. Some will need to be compiled and launched from the binary they generate.
<elopio> rhuddie: "A click application can also be launched directly from source."
<elopio> maybe instead you can say, the main qml file of some click applications can be launched directly from source.
<rhuddie> elopio, I'll do that
<elopio> rhuddie: thank you.
<elopio> rhuddie: veebers didn't reply about the failing tests, so I think we'll have to wait until monday to merge all your branches.
<rhuddie> elopio, ok. I ran your new test this morning and got it to work
<elopio> paulliu: I will touch a little your rotation branch, so we can have a branch for everybody to review. I'll send you the MP by mail, in case I finish too late for you.
<elopio> rhuddie: yes, in order to run the autopilot tests from source you have to do like
<elopio> python3 -m autopilot.run run autopilot.tests.functional...
<elopio> otherwise it will use the installed ones.
<elopio> it took like a month for me to realize that. I used to rely only on jenkins results :)
<rhuddie> elopio, well, you learn something new every day.... I'll make of that one!
<balloons> elopio, rhuddie :-) Do we think the docs could be more explicit about that . . . because you know, we are updating them
<elopio> balloons: I think so. Can you please write two cards, and estimate them. One for documenting on the readme how to run the tests, and one for documenting on the readme how to generate the docs?
<balloons> elopio, sure thing
<elopio> balloons: thanks.
<alesage> elopio IMO let's stop adding cards else the work will "expand to fit" the sprint as for the last few
<alesage> need to plan better if we're not really serving the story
<elopio> alesage: we need the cards. I'm not sure if we have to move them to the backlog, or to do them this sprint.
<elopio> that's something to discuss in our meeting.
<balloons> alesage, I agree in principle, but they are 2 hour tasks. In addition, I feel like this might be a natural thing and thus we should plan a buffer of hours which we intend to fill
<balloons> does that turn afoul of scrum?
<alesage> elopio, balloons, just don't want to ride off the rails, we'll discuss; balloons imagine we're billing (as if we're not really :) )
<balloons> alesage, it's a somewhat outlandish idea, no worries about knocking it down. But if I was billing I would most certainly adjust it into my estimate, or set expectations. It's not work we're forced to do, simply something that needs done which is 'on sale' because we're already working in that area
<balloons> I would upsell it if billing by the hour, or try to squeeze it in as a value-add if billing contractually
<alesage> balloons, I like the "on sale" idea :)
<balloons> "it'll never be cheaper"
<alesage> :)
<alesage> weird scenario in that you're both the client and resource here balloons
<balloons> elopio, have you updated the template for autopilot tests in qtcreator yet?
<balloons> if so, I'd love to have it
<balloons> I just wanted to have a peek at the ap tests ofc
<knome> balloons, if elopio and alesage aren't billing you, can i?
<knome> :P
<balloons> ahh knome, I knew you could offer something on this subject :)
<knome> of course
<knome> i can make you an offer you can't deny
<balloons> always compelling knome
<knome> not if it involved blackmailing ;)
<alesage> we need a currency based on Launchpad karma
 * knome gets some coffee
<knome> alesage, if only the launchpad karma would be an accurate figure of how much you have contributed to *anything* in ubuntu...
<rhuddie> elopio, I made updates to the click mp, but I didn't mention get_qmlscene_launch_command(), as it seemed like the wrong place to mention it
<knome> besides, wouldn't that mean canonical employees should decide if they take their salary in money or karma :P
<alesage> personally I do it for the t-shirts
<knome> hah :)
<elopio> rhuddie: +1
<rhuddie> balloons, for autopilot launch, you mentioned -t parameter for specifying toolkit. I can't find mention of that, do you mean -i ?
<balloons> rhuddie, indeed I do sorry about that
<balloons> rhuddie, I was just looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/launch-cmd-doc/+merge/246601; I'm working on the tutorial re-write, and I'm wondering if it might be easier for you to not update the references to python3 so my mp goes in easier
<balloons> or I should just depend on yours
<balloons> I think I'll just merge yours and depend on it as it should be set soon
<balloons> nvm
<rhuddie> balloons, I don't mind. quite happy to remove the 3s from mine. then all my changes are in 1 place and easy to merge
<balloons> rhuddie, thanks. I'll do the updates as I go then
<rhuddie> balloons, no problem
<elopio> balloons: I'm not working on autopilot for qtcreator. At least not yet.
<elopio> what I updated was the qml template.
<balloons> elopio, ack, no worries I just carried on myself anyway
<elopio> and after our meeting and lunch, I'll need to re-merge it, so it's not done yet.
<balloons> mmm.. lunch
<elopio> balloons: even better, lunch not cooked by me, but by somebody who knows how to cook, my mother-in-law :)
<elopio> there's plenty, you should come.
<balloons> elopio, wonderful. Food by someone who can cook is always welcome
<alesage> elopio, rhuddie balloons forgot that we don't have a standup today :)
<balloons> alesage, I realized the same, but went to the hangout anyway
<elopio> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/qa-scrum?authuser=1
<elopio> alesage: balloons: rhuddie: charles: can you join please?
<elopio> it's an error that we don't have a standup in the calendar for today.
<alesage> charles, care to hop on for a sec?
<alesage> balloons too :)
<sak> balloons are you their?
<balloons> hey sak, I am indeed
<sak> Awhile back, I was maintaing, or trying to create test cased for two ubuntu packages, vimo and other I can't remember.  would like to get back into package maintaining. Is this on option for QA testers?
<balloons> sak, maintaining the test or the package?
<sak> I think that was what I was doing.
<balloons> if you want to help maintain tests that is always welcome and definitely possible. elfy loves to see people helping out :-)
<sak> The test, I think
<sak> Is there a list of packages that needs test cases?
<balloons> sak, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests, and you can use the tags to find bugs specific to a flavor, or things that are easy (bitesize)
<sak> Thanks
<sak> Also, is launchpad used as the central news site for anything or everything related to ubuntu development , testing milestones and beta releases?
<balloons> sak, planet.ubuntu.com is helpful for a what's what. Specific to testing, you can use the qa calendar
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Calendar
<balloons> following ubuntu, ubuntu qa, etc on social media also helps
<sak> ;-)
<balloons> sak, also don't be a stranger on IRC, plenty of folks idling here happy to help you out or chat :-)
<sak> Ok, I will try to be more active here. I figured if not related to QA, there wasn't much to say
<charles> elopio, sorry I didn't join, you're right I didn't think there was a standup today b/c of your comments yesterday and it not being on the calendar today
<balloons> sak, speaking personally I like channels to feel alive. Feel free to say hello anytime
<charles> elopio, did alesage discuss the code we've been working on?
<sak> Hello!!! LOL. balloons, you got
<balloons> sak, :) Howdy! I think you'll fit right in here
<elopio> charles: if you can go to the document and update your status there, it would be great.
<elopio> charles: sorry about the meeting. I still don't know how to move it from nz monday to rest-of-the-world friday
<sak> Have to go. Thanks for the helping balloons ;-)
<elopio> I'm doing a mess and the calendar is still not updatig :@@
<elopio> charles: balloons: alesage: next week stand ups will be one hour from now, at 19:30 UTC.
<elopio> I'll keep trying to fix the calendar.
<balloons> elopio, just to keep us on our toes?
<charles> elopio, ack
<elopio> balloons: you lost me :) Can you translate that to plain english?
<charles> balloons, maybe different participants & he's trying to find the median time for the timezones
 * alesage now wonders about the origin of balloons' phrase
<elopio> I'm just going back to the original time. Next week we'll have thomi and veebers.
<balloons> elopio, you are moving the time for the meeting just as we've gotten used to it. The 'just to keep us on our toes' is an idiom meaning keep us attentive and guessing
<elopio> balloons: got it :)
<elopio> I was confusing toes with ankles. That was a lot harder to picture...
<balloons> elopio, right, I suppose on your toes instead of on your feet means you are nimble
<balloons> ready to react :-)
<balloons> idioms are so fun
<elopio> we could do that. Surprise stand ups, whenever someone feels like bothering the rest :D
<sak> someone please tell summer to speed up. Could not feel my hands for a good 5mins after I got home
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-17
<sak> This is tricky. I am using Lubuntu 14.04, on my desktop and want to install and rest vino and remmina. However, these packages are install by default on ubuntu unity?
<sak> Firstly, if anyone is into football, I am rooting for Seattle to take the title. Little can do BIG things...;-)
<sak> Can the QA team suggest a default package to be pre-installed in "ALL" ubunt variants?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-18
<yans> Hello everybody! I want to report a bug, but it doesn't refer to any package. I may explain it here. Autostart applications in xubuntu start too early, so they have problems with gtk theme, fonts or even doesn't work. I use autologin option
<yans> will try to report it to xfce-session. Maybe I will be redirected.
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-18
 * tsimonq2 is gone: 
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-19
<MatthewAllen> balloons, I was having a look at implemented lp:656661 (the search), from what I was playing around with the Drupal implementation struggles, but Googles Custom search works decently on the live version. You have any idea how many querys you would need per day? Because for free the Google Custom Search is limited to 100/Day
<slickymasterWork> flocculant: https://code.launchpad.net/~flocculant/ubuntu-manual-tests/1532348/+merge/283037
<flocculant> slickymasterWork: ta
<flocculant> MatthewAllen: could be less than 1 or could be loads - can't think we'd want to use google for it though
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, only reason I was looking at Google was it was from what I could work out one that it got pretty solid results, with little time spent configuring
<MatthewAllen> Can I ask what the issue with using Google is?
<flocculant> some people don't like google
<flocculant> imo this needs to be done with the tracker, not externally - if it's not possible then it should stay wishlist - it is after all 5 years old :)
<MatthewAllen> the custom search can be implemented into the website pretty much directly, you're never redirected to an external page
<MatthewAllen> Can't do anything about people not liking google, but I could get it to implement pretty much seemlessly with the website
<flocculant> wait for balloons - but I'd be -1 using google
<MatthewAllen> will do, only reason I was looking for that is rolling a custom search feature is probally a hell of a lot more work, for results that are not much better
<flocculant> ack, as I said, if it's that much work then perhaps it should remain wishlist :)
<balloons> Good morning all
<balloons> Back in the real and connected world
<balloons> MatthewAllen2, it makes the most sense to use the drupal search module, and not something custom or google
<balloons> and yes, even if google let's you do it better, I would still prefer the built-in module
<balloons> reduces dependencies and google site searches can get wonky -- the custom search will never break
<balloons> flocculant, I see some MP's to review and merge :)
<MatthewAllen2> balloons, Do you know if theres an issue with literally just enabling the search and indexing the site? Because from what I've found there's not a huge amount to configure on the built-in Drupal Module
<balloons> MatthewAllen2, I don't. I'm working on opening up the admin access. We should start there
<MatthewAllen2> Because on my local instance, the search isn't even indexing the QATracker
<balloons> MatthewAllen2, I see the same now. Search is on atm
<MatthewAllen2> balloons, any luck?
<balloons> MatthewAllen2, there's nothing I can see to do. The search is already on, and as you've noted, it doesn't cover the tracker stuff
<MatthewAllen2> balloons, ah ok
<balloons> there may be another module to enhance it, but the out of the box module seems useless eh?
<balloons> unless you see otherwise locally?
<MatthewAllen2> from what I can gather pretty much
<MatthewAllen2> I've had no success
<MatthewAllen2> if you have a look here you can test the results the google one gives - https://cse.google.com.au/cse/publicurl?cx=000226479473830903505:tbhohytxyfg
<MatthewAllen2> If we go with that, I'll do some more digging into filtering - as I know you can rank certain things eg. Test Cases higher than other random stuff
<balloons> I guess I'm open to opinion. I don't want search really at all, hah. So I would be for keeping things simple
<balloons> hence the preference for a module
<balloons> the answer to the old bug then might end up as a won't fix -- but I'm not the only voice!
<MatthewAllen2> mmk, all good by me :)
<MatthewAllen2> I was mainly looking at it because you linked it in the GCI task for "Enhance the new user experience"
<flocculant> balloons: MP? my 2 or tracker ones?
<balloons> flocculant, yes
<flocculant> would have just pushed my 2 but don't like doing that unless it's really necessary
<balloons> right
<balloons> MatthewAllen2, I have something for you to create for via the API
<balloons> MatthewAllen2, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/view/head:/tools/qa_tracker_update.pl -- migrate that to use the API and to be in python :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-20
<flocculant> balloons: do you really think that a merge proposal is the place for Alberto to leave obfuscated links to crap youtube videos ?
<flocculant> because as sure as eggs is eggs I don't
<flocculant> https://code.launchpad.net/~whosdaz/ubuntu-qa-website/fix1531980/+merge/282043/comments/719050
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, balloons made some layout changes to save some vertical space on the results page - there's a Screenshot in linked - opinions? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1536022
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1536022 in Ubuntu QA Website "Vertical space is wasted by the "You are currently on: Ubuntu ISO Testing" text" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> Cool. Saving space is not a bad thing
<balloons> flocculant, weird
<flocculant> well I know that - have been for 50 something years :p
<flocculant> wandering off for a few more hours
<MatthewAllen2> balloons, Can you have a look at my other merge request - think I have 3 active
<balloons> It's 6 am here, heh. In a bit :)
<MatthewAllen2> balloons, all good - didn't think you'd be on if it was that early
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-22
<flocculant> balloons: you might want to deal with gwibber too ...
<flocculant> oic you did :)
<flocculant> balloons: perhaps make https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase members be able to do things like that on the tracker globally ?
<damascene> When I chose Arabic language to my interface we get Arabic messages in terminal while using APT, but there Arabic and all RTL languages are not supported so The text does not appear or appears garbled. So translation should not be allowed in APT terminal for RTL languages
<MatthewAllen2> 3.00
<MatthewAllen2> 30
<MatthewAllen2> 0
<MatthewAllen2> 0
<MatthewAllen2> .^ Ignore that, was trying to wake my computer up :/
<damascene> Lubuntu 16.04 has the shortcuts at the bottom bar over the menu button http://i.imgur.com/Q6F8YcJ.png
<damascene> Should I report a bug?
<balloons> flocculant, can you not remove tests from testsuites?
<balloons> damascene, so what all happened?
<damascene> balloons, the file manger icon is taking half the space of the menu button
<damascene> see picture
<damascene> image
<balloons> damascene, that looks weird
<balloons> worth asking about in #lubuntu as they would know more than folks here
<damascene> balloons, done
#ubuntu-quality 2016-01-24
<flocculant> balloons: bug 1537499
<ubot5> bug 1537499 in Ubuntu QA Website "Trackers point at hardware profile info " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1537499
<balloons> more bugs?
<balloons> ahh, an easy one
<balloons> thanks flocculant
<balloons> flocculant, fixed. Also clicking the link on the top of the page (the warning I added for those who can't login) worked for several folks
<flocculant> \o/
<flocculant> balloons: and yes, Sunday so only finding easy things
<flocculant> I'll keep the hard issue I need to chat to you about for the week :)
<flocculant> and yes - not sure what to do with the wiki tbh - it's not a qa page now I guess
<flocculant> anyway - off again now
#ubuntu-quality 2017-01-19
<flocculant> balloons: you about with a spare 5 minutes for an old friend ...
<balloons> flocculant, what's up?
<flocculant> balloons: hey :)
<flocculant> was setting up iso.tracker for ubuntu budgie - not sure about download link?
<flocculant> did the rest of it for them though
<balloons> flocculant, ohh fun
<flocculant> oh - how to have their release team on the list to choose from was the other issue
<flocculant> balloons: how's things in your new world by the way - I see you now and again in -release :)
<balloons> the enemey you know is better "=_
<flocculant> :p
<balloons> flocculant, for download, I would copy the format of the other images. Just verify it once you are done
 * balloons looks
<flocculant> balloons: I looked at a xubuntu one - seems the link was last xenial - which is obviously not the case
<balloons> You can also say series = None (which is the fallback(
<flocculant> yea - it was filename/type and path I didn't want to screw up :)
<flocculant> if you're busy I'll just ping in -release
<balloons> flocculant, there is a ubuntu budgie release role now
<flocculant> thanks :)
<balloons> flocculant, that said no one has that role. Need to know who to give it too
<flocculant> oh - doesn't come from LP then?
<flocculant> fossfreedom is the only one in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntubudgie-release/+members#active
<flocculant> shows as 20 on the products page http://i.imgur.com/uj5PWlQ.png
<flocculant> balloons: cheers - got their download links on the tracker now - not sure about the budgie release team stuff so *shrug*
<flocculant> thanks for your help with that stuff - you're a ninja :)
<balloons> oh so add fossfreedom then?
<flocculant> balloons: seems so
<flocculant> I assume that 'release team' stuff is elsewhere and not tracker admin
<wxl> balloons: buy you a beer if you make an official team for those with tracker access
<wxl> balloons: two beers if it names a particular team to bug to be added
<flocculant> wxl: there is an official budgie release team :p
<wxl> flocculant: i meant an official team to contain all the teams that have access to the tracker
<wxl> right now those teams or people that have access to the tracker are completely invisible
<flocculant> wxl: I thought it was flavour release team can fiddle with their stuff, website dev team can fiddle with anyones and canonical bods can do what they want/need to
<flocculant> is that what you meant?
<wxl> flocculant: yes, but adding a "flavour release team" is a matter that happens behind the scenes. no one can see the list of people that are included, nor is it clear who is reponsible for adding/removing people.
<flocculant> oh right - well yea, no idea how that's done
<wxl> yeah well, neither do i
<wxl> well
<wxl> i have an educated guess that i doubt is wrong:
<wxl>  1. create a new lp team
<wxl>  2. add the teams/people to the new lp team
<wxl> 3. add the new lp team to the tracker
<wxl>  4. remove all the old teams/people from the tracker
<wxl> then everything is managed on launchpad. WAAAY easier.
<flocculant> I thought it was managed that way - what I didn't know was how to add new-release team to the list of possible
<wxl> yeah i'm pretty darn sure it's not
<wxl> i intuit that from the fact that OUR release team doesn't have any memberships at all
<flocculant> mmm - I know if I undo all my lp teams then it goes wrong
<flocculant> anyway - not that worried so long as I know who can fiddle with xubuntu :p
<wxl> practically, yes. i just like things properly organized for the future. :/
<wxl> and/or for others
<flocculant> the rest of adding a flavour to tracker wasn't too bad and is now in the tracker manual
<flocculant> yea I unsderstand
<wxl> oh it is?
<flocculant> that's in my head
<flocculant> there is no manual that I know of
<wxl> i'm sure you can imagine my reaction to that as well XD
<flocculant> it's on my list of things to look at
<flocculant> when I can remember where I put the list I'll maybe look :p
<wxl> hahahhaah
 * flocculant fails to see why other people should have it easy :D
<wxl> gosh you're mean :)
<flocculant> one day perhaps I'll start a wiki page for it
<flocculant> then only get half way through because can't login to it again :p
<wxl> well you can always dictate it to me if you want
<wxl> or send an email
<flocculant> once upon a time
<wxl> *I*'m patient XD
<flocculant> there was some guy called Walter
<flocculant> who hassled this other guy :p
<flocculant> he he he
<wxl> hehehehe
 * flocculant takes penknife to a quill ... 
 * flocculant mixes up some ink
 * flocculant can't find any paper :(
<wxl> use your skin
<wxl> you'll never forget
 * tsimonq2 buys flocculant an Ubuntu 4-in-1 pen https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1075
<flocculant> wxl: I look like this already http://i.imgur.com/X5HiBBn.jpg
<flocculant> tsimonq2: don't look
<wxl> flocculant: looking good there buddy :)
<flocculant> \o/
<tsimonq2> flocculant: I looked because you told me not to :P :P :P
<tsimonq2> heh :P
<flocculant> of course
<flocculant> I should have guessed you would ... teenager ...
<flocculant> should have told you to look :p
#ubuntu-quality 2018-01-19
<tsimonq2> /win 19
<tsimonq2> grr
<flocculant> lol
<Ender948> Hello
#ubuntu-quality 2018-01-20
<flocculant> wxl: can you check if you can boot your 32 bit iso please :)
